# I hate subwoofers!!!!!!!



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Seriously, if you are over the age of 20 and you have subwoofers in your car, you are a fucking loser.  Get a fucking life.  "Look at me, I'm gangsta.  I'm a 29 year old who works the Men's department at JC Penny, but I'm a hard ass.  I drive a 98 honda civic with some stupid, primer-colored body kit and a bolt on aluminum spoiler.  I'm so gangsta.  I drive around annoying the shit out of everyone I pass because I have a depressing, pathetic existence in which my P.O.S. car is my pride and joy."

The best part is when these fucking homos pull up next to me at a stop light, in their piece of shit car, and give me a look like they are in a gang or something.  Like I am going to assume that just because someone spent $300 on a sound system, they are dangerous.  It might work if you weren't wearing that McDonald's hat, you fucking idiot!  It might work if I didn't have a concealed carry permit, you fucking idiot!  I guarantee you that someone driving around in a pick up, with the window down, peacefully enjoying the nice weather, listening to CCR or Led Zepplin is about 400 times more likely to have a gun than the homos driving around bumping retarded rap music.  

If you have subwoofers, you do not look dangerous, you don't look cool, everyone hates you.  That is all.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> It might work if I didn't have a concealed carry permit, you fucking idiot!


 
You think you so gangsta son


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> I guarantee you that someone driving around in a pick up, with the window down, peacefully enjoying the nice weather, listening to CCR or Led Zepplin is about 400 times more likely to have a gun than the homos driving around bumping retarded rap music.


 
Maybe in whatever hillbilly town you come from.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 3, 2007)

pee in a 20 oz bottle and when they roll up with the windows down bomb them with it and yell "PEE FIGHT!" and peel off


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Maybe in whatever hillbilly town you come from.



"whatever hillbilly town" = every place in America except for NY, LA, DC, and Detroit.

Looks like I offended someone.  I am sorry.  Everyone respects your greatly for vibrating their houses at all hours of the night.  You are very cool.  If only I had $300 to spend on speakers, and a piece of shit rice burner, I could be cool too.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

The only people who are gayer than adults with subwoofers are adults with rice burners and subwoofers.  You spend $500 to bolt some stupid looking piece of fiberglass onto your car, and then you can't even afford to paint it.  Not to mention a body kit doesn't do shit for your car.  It does about as much as those clear taillights and turn signals.  You look like an idiot.


----------



## Decker (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> "... I'm a" 39 "year old who works the Men's department at JC Penny, but I'm a hard ass."...


You almost make this sound like it's bad.

Well let me tell you a little something about JC Penny and the ice men that work in its haberdashery department...


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, if you are over the age of 20 and you have subwoofers in your car, you are a fucking loser.  Get a fucking life.  "Look at me, I'm gangsta.  I'm a 29 year old who works the Men's department at JC Penny, but I'm a hard ass.  I drive a 98 honda civic with some stupid, primer-colored body kit and a bolt on aluminum spoiler.  I'm so gangsta.  I drive around annoying the shit out of everyone I pass because I have a depressing, pathetic existence in which my P.O.S. car is my pride and joy."
> 
> The best part is when these fucking homos pull up next to me at a stop light, in their piece of shit car, and give me a look like they are in a gang or something.  Like I am going to assume that just because someone spent $300 on a sound system, they are dangerous.  It might work if you weren't wearing that McDonald's hat, you fucking idiot!  It might work if I didn't have a concealed carry permit, you fucking idiot!  I guarantee you that someone driving around in a pick up, with the window down, peacefully enjoying the nice weather, listening to CCR or Led Zepplin is about 400 times more likely to have a gun than the homos driving around bumping retarded rap music.
> 
> If you have subwoofers, you do not look dangerous, you don't look cool, everyone hates you.  That is all.



I hear ya.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't see a problem with subwoofers, just don't play them at 130db.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> "whatever hillbilly town" = every place in America except for NY, LA, DC, and Detroit.
> 
> Looks like I offended someone. I am sorry. Everyone respects your greatly for vibrating their houses at all hours of the night. You are very cool. If only I had $300 to spend on speakers, and a piece of shit rice burner, I could be cool too.


 
You're  +   

I don't have a sub. But my speakers are blown out and have been for a while and sound like shit. I was going to get a subwoofer back in senior year of high school but decided to spend my $$ elsewhere.

I'm from Boston and it's not a hillbilly city. And most people up here who do carry would probably be quicker to pull the trigger than you, (who bought the gun just so you could feel threatening with no intentions of using it  ...)


----------



## largepkg (Apr 3, 2007)

What if my new car came with a sub? Do I get a free pass...please...


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> And most people up here who do carry would probably be quicker to pull the trigger than you, who bought the gun just so you could feel threatening with no intentions of using it  ...



Thats awesome!  Murder is about as cool as your boyfriend's cellulite.  I own a gun, and I wouldn't use it except in self defense.  Thats because I am not a criminal, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 3, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> pee in a 20 oz bottle and when they roll up with the windows down bomb them with it and yell "PEE FIGHT!" and peel off




srsly do it


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Thats awesome! Murder is about as cool as your boyfriend's cellulite. I own a gun, and I wouldn't use it except in self defense. Thats because I am not a criminal, you fucking idiot.


 
Then why the "It might work if I didn't have a license to carry you fucking idiot!" comment. It just shows you'rel the criminal. You want to get into it with these kids who have sub woofers so you can pull your gun. You're scared of them. No one said murder is cool. I like how you keep trying to put words into my mouth though. Clever.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

9 out of 10 people who bump rap music and try to act tough have probably never even shot a gun.  Owning a gun is a personal choice, and its not a big deal if you don't, unless you drive around blaring 50 cent, pretending you are something you're not.

I just think its funny that these losers actually think they are fooling people.  They drive like assholes, and try to annoy the shit out of people, and then when you see them get out of their car they are wearing a Burger King uniform.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Then why the "It might work if I didn't have a license to carry you fucking idiot!" comment. It just shows you'rel the criminal. You want to get into it with these kids who have sub woofers so you can pull your gun. You're scared of them. No one said murder is cool. I like how you keep trying to put words into my mouth though. Clever.



Do you have a learning disability?  I said _"The best part is when these fucking homos pull up next to me at a stop light, in their piece of shit car, and give me a look like they are in a gang or something. Like I am going to assume that just because someone spent $300 on a sound system, they are dangerous."_

They are the ones trying to intimidate people.  What they don't realize is the soccer mom behind them is more likely to have a gun than they are.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> 9 out of 10 people who bump rap music and try to act tough have probably never even shot a gun.  Owning a gun is a personal choice, and its not a big deal if you don't, unless you drive around blaring 50 cent, pretending you are something you're not.
> 
> I just think its funny that these losers actually think they are fooling people.  They drive like assholes, and try to annoy the shit out of people, *and then when you see them get out of their car they are wearing a Burger King uniform.*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> 9 out of 10 people who bump rap music and try to act tough have probably never even shot a gun.


 
Where'd you get this statistic Wikipedia?  

You're a vagina for coming online and crying about speakers.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Then why the "It might work if I didn't have a license to carry you fucking idiot!" comment. *It just shows you'rel the criminal.* You want to get into it with these kids who have sub woofers so you can pull your gun. You're scared of them. No one said murder is cool. I like how you keep trying to put words into my mouth though. Clever.



You really are an idiot.  A concealed carry license is given by the state, and means that IT IS NOT A CRIME TO CARRY A GUN.  Thus, I am not a criminal.  9 times out of 10 when some zit covered punk pulls up next to me, I don't pay him any attention.  If he gives me a glare, I laugh at him.  Sometimes I point and laugh.  Its just funny, you are pretending to be something your not.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Where'd you get this statistic Wikipedia?
> 
> You're a vagina for coming online and crying about speakers.



And you are a poser for wanting some.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> You really are an idiot. A concealed carry license is given by the state, and means that IT IS NOT A CRIME TO CARRY A GUN. Thus, I am not a criminal. *9 times out of 10 when some zit covered punk pulls up next to me, I don't pay him any attention.* If he gives me a glare, I laugh at him. Sometimes I point and laugh. Its just funny, you are pretending to be something your not.


 
4 out of 7 times no one gives two shits about your day-to-day road rage pussines.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> And you are a poser for wanting some.


 
I wanted some when I was 17. I'll admit, I was a poser


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

You must be a scared little bitch to be driving around worrying about other peoples' habits whether it be their sound system or the way they look at you...I gotta go to school now. Bye


----------



## mrmark (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a sub in my car but thats because I dont want to install bigass expensive new speakers. by having the sub on a large range ~20-200hz fills out the bass and allows for a nice overall sound. 

it's got nothing to do with the boom boom boom culture, as i hate those kind of people, but it does fill out the sound in a noisey car.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 3, 2007)

The only time I have a problem with systems, is when they're in, lets say a neon, and the bass shakes the whole body so it sounds like it's rattling. My friend has a system in his car and he's about as hillbilly as they come.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You must be a scared little bitch to be driving around worrying about other peoples' habits whether it be their sound system or the way they look at you...I gotta go to school now. Bye



Homos like you are about as scary a can of spam.  Keep trying though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2007)

Didn't you already make a thread about subwoofers?

And another

We get the point clemson. I hate it too but what can you do? All that matters is soon we'll be making 6 figures and actually buy a real car rather than flip burgers for the rest of our lives.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 3, 2007)

I want my grandpas 300ZX


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You must be a scared little bitch to be driving around worrying about other peoples' habits whether it be their sound system or the way they look at you...I gotta go to school now. Bye





Yeah, I was 15 I think the last time a group of "subwoofer thugs" intimidated me. 


Hey, at least he can shoot them.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Didn't you already make a thread about subwoofers?
> 
> And another
> 
> We get the point clemson. I hate it too but what can you do? All that matters is soon we'll be making 6 figures and actually buy a real car rather than flip burgers for the rest of our lives.



I'm just saying, its funny.  Its like when you are at a bar, and some homo is spitting pick-up lines at every girl who walks by.  Its funny because they are trying so hard to be something they're not.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> I'm just saying, its funny.  Its like when you are at a bar, and some homo is spitting pick-up lines at every girl who walks by.  Its funny because they are trying so hard to be something they're not.



It's the same as those typical frat boys who think they're buff and stick their arms out pretending they have big lats

It's the same as stuck up girls with tight shorts, cell phones, fake makeup and hair and walk around thinking they own everything but really they are just spoiled bitches living off their daddy's income

It's the same as those people who act different other than be themselves just to fit in and look cool around certain people

People always try to be someone or something they really arn't. They pick something they like and try to follow that crowd.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> People always try to be someone or something they really arn't. They pick something they like and try to follow that crowd.



And I laugh at them.  Its especially funny in the case of subwoofers, because after they get done pretending, they have to flip burgers for minimum wage.  Then on their way home, when they still smell like McDonalds, they start pretending again.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 3, 2007)

Pee Fight!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Most of the people I know who have load ass sub woofers are losers with shit jobs, and no future. Their life savings or the birthday money their parents gave them is invested into a car a system that won't be worth a hill of beans in 4 years. If you bump your shit right next to people at a dead stop in traffic, you are a fucking loser, and I hope you get VD and die.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Most of the people I know who have load ass sub woofers are losers with shit jobs, and no future. Their life savings or the birthday money their parents gave them is invested into a car a system that won't be worth a hill of beans in 4 years. If you bump your shit right next to people at a dead stop in traffic, you are a fucking loser, and I hope you get VD and die.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that sub-woofers are funny.  Because the people that drive around with their bass maxed are going to spend their fortieth year, and every year beyond that, saying "What?".


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that sub-woofers are funny.  Because the people that drive around with their bass maxed are going to spend their fortieth year, and every year beyond that, saying "What?".



That isn't enough retribution. I want their systems to catch fire and burn their fucking car down.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 3, 2007)

Make kamikaze speakers. when the bass gets too loud the speakers should just blow up! Anialating everything within 10 square miles of it.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Make kamikaze speakers. when the bass gets too loud the speakers so just blow up! Anialating everything within 10 square miles of it.



Hehe, that is a good idea. 

But seriously, I'm not trying to be a prick about this. If you are riding down the road, I don't give a shit, because I can barely hear it. It is when the fuckers are right next to me at a long light, and their shit is rattling and sounding like ass that drives me insane.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 3, 2007)

haha it all just reminds me of this

love this guy

http://www.millerarts.com/interactive/media/wowo.wmv


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 3, 2007)

This thread is a joke, right?

I'm almost 26, have a well paying job, educated, blah blah.

I love music with bass, and wouldn't think twice about getting a sub if it was something I wanted to spend money on.  Bass is cool.

Now, as for the punk ass bitches who think they're hotttt shit because of music, well, yea.  Fucking tards.

But don't hate on the music.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> It's the same as those typical frat boys who think they're buff and stick their arms out pretending they have big lats
> 
> It's the same as stuck up girls with tight shorts, cell phones, fake makeup and hair and walk around thinking they own everything but really they are just spoiled bitches living off their daddy's income
> 
> ...


 
Exactly. There's all types of different sub cultures in high school. And I'm sure most of the people who blast their subs "trying to be intimidating" could be high school kids.

Clemson is just a pathetic little homo for coming on the internet and spewing off his insecurities like a PMS'ed high school broad. He wouldn't shoot someone unless that someone was in the form of a paper cut out in the shooting range.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 3, 2007)

Bass that doesn't ruin the music is cool. 
People suck.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Clemson is just a pathetic little homo for coming on the internet and spewing off his insecurities like a PMS'ed high school broad. He wouldn't shoot someone unless that someone was in the form of a paper cut out in the shooting range.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>


 
 

Clemson's pansy ass should go on the Maury Povich show for stupid shit that people are scared of like that chick with the balloons. In his case it would be loud bass. 






YouTube Video


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Exactly. There's all types of different sub cultures in high school. And I'm sure most of the people who blast their subs "trying to be intimidating" could be high school kids.
> 
> Clemson is just a pathetic little homo for coming on the internet and spewing off his insecurities like a PMS'ed high school broad. *He wouldn't shoot someone unless that someone was in the form of a paper cut out in the shooting range.*




That makes no sense at all.  Besides the fact that it makes no sense, I already said I wouldn't shoot someone unless I had to.  You really need to work on you insults.

Possibly the only thing more pathetic than a grown man driving around bumping subwoofers, is a loser like you who admittedly blew out his factory speakers and can't afford to replace them, yet still idolizes the other losers so he defends them on the internet with a bunch of insults that don't even make sense.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Besides that, who the fuck is that in your avatar?  It looks like Vanilla Ice.  Who puts a picture of another man's face in their avatar?  Especially in some gay pose with their hands under their chin.  Do you have a crush on him?  What a fag.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

It actually does make sense. You're just too stupid to get a joke. I'd rather blow out my shitty Bose speakers by accident than come online like girl and cry about my traffic experiences. You're a bitch


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Besides that, who the fuck is that in your avatar? It looks like Vanilla Ice. Who puts a picture of another man's face in their avatar? Especially in some gay pose with their hands under their chin. Do you have a crush on him? What a fag.


 
I donno who puts a man's torso in theirs? Idiot...
And it's Peter Manfredo if you really want to know.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

I hate speakers. I think I'm gonna get mad and go online and cry about it instead of just rolling up my window and forgetting about it


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> It actually does make sense. You're just too stupid to get a joke. I'd rather blow out my shitty Bose speakers by accident than come online like girl and cry about my traffic experiences. You're a bitch



You can keep repeating yourself all you want.  No one is "crying" or "scared." I am just saying that you and all your idols look like homos.  You think your cool or that you are intimidating people, but really you just look like an idiot in a shitty car wasting his money on gay speakers.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

At most I am complaining, but really I am just making fun of you.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hate speakers. I think I'm gonna get mad and go online and cry about it instead of just rolling up my window and forgetting about it



I disagree with you there. Rolling up my window does not block out the niggers and wiggers rattling ass truck and shitty music. Would you like someone running a jack hammer 2 feet from your bedroom window while you are in there trying to relax? Of coarse not, and that is how I feel about sitting in traffic trying to listen to my music or news at a normal volume, but I can't because some guy wants to try and look cool by annoying everyone around him.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't stand loud sub-woofers, either.  Legally, I can't do anything when I'm driving, so I just fuck with them by hemming them in or going slow in front of them.

God, they suck ass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> You can keep repeating yourself all you want. No one is "crying" or "scared." I am just saying that you and all your idols look like homos. You think your cool or that you are intimidating people, but really you just look like an idiot in a shitty car wasting his money on gay speakers.


 
I don't ride around with loud music though dumbass. My speakers were blown cause they're pieces of shit. You don't know who I am or what I'm like. You're just trying to retaliate with made up shit because you got nothing on me. You however, already sealed your pussiness by making a third thread about how you can't stand subwoofers. Get over it you fuckin baby.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I disagree with you there. Rolling up my window does not block out the niggers and wiggers rattling ass truck and shitty music. Would you like someone running a jack hammer 2 feet from your bedroom window while you are in there trying to relax? Of coarse not, and that is how I feel about sitting in traffic trying to listen to my music or news at a normal volume, but I can't because some guy wants to try and look cool by annoying everyone around him.



Whatever you do, don't make an observation about something that annoys you.  Then you would be a "crying bitch," according to Goodfella.  He is just made because he thought he was looking cool and now realizes everyone knows he is a loser.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I disagree with you there. Rolling up my window does not block out the niggers and wiggers rattling ass truck and shitty music. Would you like someone running a jack hammer 2 feet from your bedroom window while you are in there trying to relax? Of coarse not, and that is how I feel about sitting in traffic trying to listen to my music or news at a normal volume, but I can't because some guy wants to try and look cool by annoying everyone around him.


 
To tell you the truth I have had people pull up next to me with loud bass bumping. And it is annoying to some degree. But traffic lights are no more than 1 minute and Bass is the least of my worries. Life goes on. I've never had anyone look at me trying to be intimidating in combination with loud bass.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I can't stand loud sub-woofers, either.  Legally, I can't do anything when I'm driving, so I just fuck with them by hemming them in or going slow in front of them.
> 
> God, they suck ass.





I do the same thing.  I also do this to anyone who is driving poorly.  If they are behind me I will ride side by side with the car in the right lane so they can't pass.  If they are behind the car in the right lane I will ride side by side with them so they can't pass.  If they are tailgating me I'll brake check them.  The absolute best though is when there is a median, and they are trying to get into the left turning lane; I'll stop with like 10 feet between me and the car in front of me so they can't get in, then they miss the green arrow.  Half of them are too dumb to figure out I am doing it on purpose.  Then when my light turns green I pull up, and they floor it past me in the turning lane, and I just flick them off and laugh.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Whatever you do, don't make an observation about something that annoys you. Then you would be a "crying bitch," according to Goodfella. He is just made because he thought he was looking cool and now realizes everyone knows he is a loser.


 
According to a vagina who made a third thread about his worries about bass. You are a crying little faggot who's scared....you hold no weight son. Sorry.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I disagree with you there. Rolling up my window does not block out the niggers and wiggers rattling ass truck and shitty music. Would you like someone running a jack hammer 2 feet from your bedroom window while you are in there trying to relax? Of coarse not, and that is how I feel about sitting in traffic trying to listen to my music or news at a normal volume, but I can't because some guy wants to try and look cool by annoying everyone around him.



He's right.  It doesn't.  Because some mentally defective queef nugget thinks it's cool to have a "system" that thumps is not a reason for me to have to roll up my window either.  I like my window DOWN.  WTF ... so because some retard wants to thump his system and himself into the parking lot of the State School for the Deaf means I need to roll my window up?  Fuck that.

Turn your shit DOWN instead.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> According to a vagina who made a third thread about his worries about bass. You are a crying little faggot who's scared....you hold no weight son. Sorry.



I am really scared.  Anyone who makes a thread on an anonymous internet forum is scared.  That makes tons of sense.  You are an idiot.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

The funny thing is that after making this thread this same thing happened on the way home.  Some welfare-dependent loser wearing a wife-beater and pantyhose on his head, driving in a Monte Carlo.  I wouldn't have even noticed, because his bass wasn't that loud, except he almost rear ended the guy in front of him because he was looking over his shoulder at me.  I guess he couldn't afford speakers, kind of like goodfella.

Another way you can tell when someone wants to look like a thug is they recline their seat all the way back so that they can barely see over the steering wheel.  Then they have to stretch their arm all the way out, except instead of putting it at the bottom of the steering wheel which is closer, they always put their hand at exactly the 12 O'Clock position.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> I am really scared. Anyone who makes a thread on an anonymous internet forum is scared. That makes tons of sense. You are an idiot.


 
Nah you're just a sensitive, frail little girl who worries about the wrong shit. Insecure as hell and it's silly 

The funny thing is that you know it too. Because you're mad that I made fun of you now you're trying to make things up like "I can't afford speakers" or whatever. False. You got nothin. Keep trying. You on the other hand put it out there for everyone to shit on you with ease. You're


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

lawl I used to have a subwoofer.


Now they annoy me.  lawl


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> To tell you the truth I have had people pull up next to me with loud bass bumping. And it is annoying to some degree. But traffic lights are no more than 1 minute and Bass is the least of my worries. Life goes on. I've never had anyone look at me trying to be intimidating in combination with loud bass.




I don't follow. Are you saying nobody has looked at you while you were bumping or are you saying no one has looked at you while they were bumping?

Montlama and Airport is 4 minutes and so are almost every other light on airport blvd which is the only road to where I work. I spend nearly 30 minutes sitting at lights on my way to and way from work.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Also Goodfella, why are you trying to turn this around on the people who shouldn't have to put up with this shit. Do you have friends that bump and you are defending them? What is your motivation here? Everyone but you agrees that the shit is obnoxious, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. Why are you playing it off like its no big deal?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't follow. Are you saying nobody has looked at you while you were bumping or are you saying no one has looked at you while they were bumping?
> 
> Montlama and Airport is 4 minutes and so are almost every other light on airport blvd which is the only road to where I work. I spend nearly 30 minutes sitting at lights on my way to and way from work.


 
No I was saying no one who was bumping loud bass had ever looked at me in a suspicious/tough guy way. So I didn't see the connection.


----------



## Mista (Apr 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with subs or good stereos. If you like music, and like sound quality thats fine. Nothing wrong with body kits either. 

If you have a shit car with a body kit, cheap ass stereo, and crank it till its distorted and think its cool, then thats stupid.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Also Goodfella, why are you trying to turn this around on the people who shouldn't have to put up with this shit. Do you have friends that bump and you are defending them? What is your motivation here? Everyone but you agrees that the shit is obnoxious, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. Why are you playing it off like its no big deal?



Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and we all have our fair share of likes and dislikes. The majority of us just happen to be annoyed with subwoofers but if some people are fine with it, then i have no problem with that either. It's important to respect other people's views, opinions, beliefs, and so forth even if they disagree with you BUT only if they respect yours.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

"I got an 18 inch woofer, and 12 inch arms, WHAT NOW SON?!"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Also Goodfella, why are you trying to turn this around on the people who shouldn't have to put up with this shit. Do you have friends that bump and you are defending them? What is your motivation here? Everyone but you agrees that the shit is obnoxious, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. Why are you playing it off like its no big deal?


 
Because Clemson is a sensitive little queer who made the same thread 3 times. He can't get over loud music and it's pathetic & sad.

I don't do it and I'm not defending anyone who does it. People can do whatever the fuck they want with their cars as long as it doesn't directly affect me. A little thumping in the car next to me really isn't going to put me on edge. I listen to rap, but I'd never spend hundreds so I could listen to it at ridiculously loud volumes. But again, that's my opinion. Guys who install the shit and kids who listen to the shit may think differently. So be it. There are bigger tragedies.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> No I was saying no one who was bumping loud bass had ever looked at me in a suspicious/tough guy way. So I didn't see the connection.



What connection? The only connection I was making was the connection between people who bump their shit way too fucking loud and dogshit on the ground.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> What connection? The only connection I was making was the connection between people who bump their shit way too fucking loud and dogshit on the ground.


 
Clemson said something about the majority of people who do it also try to look tough or whatever. That's the connection I was referring to.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and we all have our fair share of likes and dislikes. The majority of us just happen to be annoyed with subwoofers but if some people are fine with it, then i have no problem with that either. It's important to respect other people's views, opinions, beliefs, and so forth even if they disagree with you BUT only if they respect yours.



Okay ... so who is this and wtf did you do with shiznit?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Because Clemson is a sensitive little queer who made the same thread 3 times. He can't get over loud music and it's pathetic & sad.
> 
> I don't do it and I'm not defending anyone who does it. People can do whatever the fuck they want with their cars as long as it doesn't directly affect me. A little thumping in the car next to me really isn't going to put me on edge. *I listen to rap*, but I'd never spend hundreds so I could listen to it at ridiculously loud volumes. But again, that's my opinion. Guys who install the shit and kids who listen to the shit may think differently. So be it. There are bigger tragedies.



And there you have it. I like classical music, so someone next to me in a BMW blasting Beethoven's 9th Symphony wouldn't bother me much either. Its rap that people bump 99% of the time, and hence we FUCKING HATE IT. Rap sucks, and I'm sick of having it projected at me with a thousands of dollars worth of equipment.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Clemson said something about the majority of people who do it also try to look tough or whatever. That's the connection I was referring to.



Maybe he's refering to when you have your 8 inch Sony Xplode cranked up and you give people the staredown on the road?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Clemson said something about the majority of people who do it also try to look tough or whatever. That's the connection I was referring to.



Gotcha. Now I'm on the same page.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> And there you have it. I like classical music, so someone next to me in a BMW blasting Beethoven's 9th Symphony wouldn't bother me much either. Its rap that people bump 99% of the time, and hence we FUCKING HATE IT. Rap sucks, and I'm sick of having it projected at me with a thousands of dollars worth of equipment.



I like Rap songs that use Bethoven and Mozart samples for their melody.

Yo, yo... my mans bethoven on the trizzack...

Yo....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> And there you have it. I like classical music, so someone next to me in a BMW blasting Beethoven's 9th Symphony wouldn't bother me much either. Its rap that people bump 99% of the time, and hence we FUCKING HATE IT. Rap sucks, and I'm sick of having it projected at me with a thousands of dollars worth of equipment.


 
That's not it though. I listen to classic rock, soul, punk, ect. ect. too. People can blast the hell out of whatever they want. I hate country and could give two shits about hearing it loud as hell.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Maybe he's refering to when you have your 8 inch Sony Xplode cranked up and you give people the staredown on the road?


 
How's your chick doin?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That's not it though. I listen to classic rock, soul, punk, ect. ect. too. People can blast the hell out of whatever they want. I hate country and could give two shits about hearing it loud as hell.



I don't believe you. I think you are defending rap and defending the losers that bump rap loudly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't believe you. I think you are defending rap and defending the losers that bump rap loudly.


 
You don't believe what?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2007)

My car came with a subwoofer, so did our Murano.  I play my music with my windows down and probably loud enough that the person in the car next to me could hear it, not because I'm trying to look cool or be intimidating, but because I live in Hawaii and love the fresh air.  I like to live life and love music so I'll crank it up and jam out on my way home from work.  I hate when I'm chilling and some momo comes by booming so loud my head hurts.....it ain't cool to bother people who can't even escape from your racket if they roll their windows up and cover their ears...

But what I don't like about what you said is that you think being strapped makes or breaks a guys toughness...is that why you carry a gun so you can be tough????  Who do you think you are Dirty fuckin Harry???  And whats with this paranoia that every thug wanna-be is staring you down wanting to beef with you?  Do you have a swastika tattooed on your forehead or a confederat flag bumper sticker or something?  I don't think it's healthy for a registered heat packer to think everyone of the hiphop persuasion is out ot get you....


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> How's your chick doin?



New one's good... 

Yours?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You don't believe what?



I don't believe that if the tables were turned and 99% of the fuckers bumping were playing your least favorite music that it wouldn't eventually bother you. It is easy to say it wouldn't when most of the people bumping are bumping music you like.

I didn't hate bumping at first either. It took years of hearing it every mother fucking day for it to start to piss me off. It is rude. This mother fuckers wouldn't insult me to my face, but they will get in their ride where the feel protected and they will be as rude as they can. It is the same as this trolls who talk shit on the internet, but wouldn't do shit in real life. People lose all of their manners when they are in a place where they feel like no one can confront them for being rude fucks. 

Can you see what I'm saying here?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

maniclion said:


> But what I don't like about what you said is that you think being strapped makes or breaks a guys toughness...is that why you carry a gun so you can be tough???? Who do you think you are Dirty fuckin Harry??? And whats with this paranoia that every thug wanna-be is staring you down wanting to beef with you? Do you have a swastika tattooed on your forehead or a confederat flag bumper sticker or something? I don't think it's healthy for a registered heat packer to think everyone of the hiphop persuasion is out ot get you....


 
Exactly. He's scared and insecure but obviously isn't going to admit it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't believe that if the tables were turned and 99% of the fuckers bumping were playing your least favorite music that it wouldn't eventually bother you. It is easy to say it wouldn't when most of the people bumping are bumping music you like.
> 
> I didn't hate bumping at first either. It took years of hearing it every mother fucking day for it to start to piss me off. It is rude. This mother fuckers wouldn't insult me to my face, but they will get in their ride where the feel protected and they will be as rude as they can. It is the same as this trolls who talk shit on the internet, but wouldn't do shit in real life. People lose all of their manners when they are in a place where they feel like no one can confront them for being rude fucks.
> 
> Can you see what I'm saying here?


 
Yeah I see what you're saying. And I can't say that anything wouldn't eventually bother me cause only time will tell. But as I said before, I'm pretty flexible when it comes to music, so the genre isn't what would piss me off. If anything were to piss me off, maybe it would be the noise. But I'm still young, so loud noise has yet to become an issue. If it bothers you that much, get a bunch of people and take it to your city's government. I know around here a few summers back they started ticketing people with loud bass if they were doing it after 5 PM or something.

And I agree 100% that it can be pretty tacky to drive around with an expensive rattling system on a car with a "Reject" sticker. But it's not my car, so I don't care.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Exactly. He's scared and insecure but obviously isn't going to admit it.



Scared of what?  Loud noises?  Insecure about what?  That is so stupid.  The funny thing is that you could say a million things that are more relevant, such as saying I'm intolerant, or impatient.   Those would at least have something to do with the conversation.  But you aren't that smart.  Someone complains about loud music and the best you can come up with is "you're scared??"  You must have the vocabulary of a seven year old.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Scared of what?  Loud noises?  Insecure about what?  That is so stupid.  The funny thing is that you could say a million things that are more relevant, such as saying I'm intolerant, or impatient.   Those would at least have something to do with the conversation.  But you aren't that smart.  Someone complains about loud music and the best you can come up with is "you're scared??"  You must have the vocabulary of a seven year old.



Clemson, give it up dude. He is playing you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Scared of what? Loud noises? Insecure about what? That is so stupid. The funny thing is that you could say a million things that are more relevant, such as saying I'm intolerant, or impatient. Those would at least have something to do with the conversation. But you aren't that smart. Someone complains about loud music and the best you can come up with is "you're scared??" You must have the vocabulary of a seven year old.


 
ManicLion said it best -- 
And whats with this paranoia that every thug wanna-be is staring you down wanting to beef with you? Do you have a swastika tattooed on your forehead or a confederat flag bumper sticker or something? I don't think it's healthy for a registered heat packer to think everyone of the hiphop persuasion is out ot get you....

 

You aren't very smart, Vocabulary of a seven year old. Ooooooo that makes me sad


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

maniclion said:


> But what I don't like about what you said is that you think being strapped makes or breaks a guys toughness...is that why you carry a gun so you can be tough????  Who do you think you are Dirty fuckin Harry???



I think you took what I said the wrong way.  I am not saying that people should or shouldn't carry a gun.  In fact, I shouldn't have even brought that up in this discussion.  My problem is with people who try to act a certain way, but in reality they are just posers.  People blare music with lyrics about killing people, slapping hoes, etc., and that is just disrespectful.  Not to mention that a soccer mom in a minivan is more likely to be packing heat than half these clowns.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyway, I am going to the gym.  I hope I don't hear loud music on the way, then I'd be SCARED.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Not to mention that a soccer mom in a minivan is more likely to be packing heat than half these clowns.


 
 

Where the fuck do you live ya clown?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2007)

I dislike rap music as well.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2007)

But I do have a massive system in my import that I blast heavy metal with.  I do not carry a gun.  On the other hand I do own a shotgun to hunt with and a few rifles.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay ... so who is this and wtf did you do with shiznit?



  .. i'm lost


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> In fact, I shouldn't have even brought that up in this discussion.  My problem is with people who try to act a certain way, but in reality they are just posers.  People blare music with lyrics about killing people, slapping hoes, etc., and that is just disrespectful.


You really shouldn't have worded what you said about your gun a better way, because it really sounded like you were bragging and it doesn't help in our fight against gun control extremists....

Posers wil be posers, it sucks that most of the population is a flock of sheep but thats what you have to deal with...

Not all rap is about gangstaism, pimping nor murder...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 4, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You really shouldn't have worded what you said about your gun a better way, because it really sounded like you were bragging and it doesn't help in our fight against gun control extremists....
> 
> Posers wil be posers, it sucks that most of the population is a flock of sheep but thats what you have to deal with...
> 
> * Not all rap is about gangstaism, pimping nor murder*...


No but most is.


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

maniclion said:


> *Not all rap is about gangstaism, pimping nor murder..*.


 
Listen to Blackaliscious, Quannum Project, Aim (First album), Gift of the gab, Jurrasic 5.

All *non*, pimping, whoring, fuck-yo-momma, fuck-dat-bitch, gangbanger hiphop. And so superior for it.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Also Goodfella, why are you trying to turn this around on the people who shouldn't have to put up with this shit. Do you have friends that bump and you are defending them? What is your motivation here? Everyone but you agrees that the shit is obnoxious, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. Why are you playing it off like its no big deal?



The point is there are thousands of things that we all have to put up with that aren't fair. 

I hate Harley Davidson motorcycles. They are louder than any bass I have ever heard. When 3 of them pass my house, it shakes way more than a little Miami bass, but what the fuck am I going to do about it? I have a Parking Enforcement officer that won't ticket any cars in front of my office, except for mine,  what can I do about that? I hate old people behind the wheel of a car, they can't drive for shit and in Florida they are all over the place, what can be done about this, kill all old people? I could go on forever on little shit that bothers me, and all I can do is bitch about it. 

Bottom line is, who cares?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

You should start a thread for each thing that bothers you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

Exactly!

Life goes on


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> You should start a thread for each thing that bothers you.



Actually, I already have one about the ticketing....


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

I just farted in my cube.

Stinkfest!


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 7000 watts of power in my car.....And I love blasting my music even more if I know it pisses dump fucks like the original poster crazy.....they cant get away from it no matter how hard they try. $30,000 of audio I got free comes in handy against little bitches who cry like this fool.

I have seen chicks that dont whine as much as this POS! Whine all you want wont change anything for anyone.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

$30,000 in free audio components?  WTF, did you jack a delivery truck or something?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I have seen chicks that dont whine as much as this POS! Whine all you want wont change anything for anyone.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> $30,000 in free audio components?  WTF, did you jack a delivery truck or something?



I owned a demo car company....so we built show cars for big companies for events and such...JBL was our audio sponsor and gave us $30,000 in audio and 5 tv's from accelvision.

Very fun stuff! So you would never expect that the 2.0Turbo jetta looking all clean and stealth like is pumping massive power and media in my little luxo box!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with my stock jetta system...but I imagine I'd be a lot happier with $30K in addons.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I have 7000 watts of power in my car.....And I love blasting my music even more if I know it pisses dump fucks like the original poster crazy.....they cant get away from it no matter how hard they try. $30,000 of audio I got free comes in handy against little bitches who cry like this fool.
> 
> I have seen chicks that dont whine as much as this POS! Whine all you want wont change anything for anyone.



No one is whinning.  I am just saying you look like a douche.  Get a life, faggot.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> You should start a thread for each thing that bothers you.



We already have countless threads about things that piss us off. There is a gym idiots megathread in the training forum. This is just typical conversation around here.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

Now now kids....


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I have 7000 watts of power in my car.....And I love blasting my music even more if I know it pisses dump fucks like the original poster crazy.....*they cant get away from it* no matter how hard they try. $30,000 of audio I got free comes in handy against little bitches who cry like this fool.
> 
> I have seen chicks that dont whine as much as this POS! Whine all you want wont change anything for anyone.




At least there is someone who is honest about it. You do it to piss people off. That is exactly what I said. Dumb fucks like you do it to piss other people off. Graduations, you have succeeded in being a rude asshole that pisses off people around you.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> No one is whinning.  I am just saying you look like a douche.  Get a life, faggot.



I have a life pal...$127,000 paycheck a year nice house two kids and three cars all which are out fitted nicely!

Your a little whiney bitch and you know it....cry away all you like on whatever web board you want wont change shit....Im laughing at you!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

127 000? what do you do?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

Clemson can't deal with his girly emotions so he has to come to a body building forum to complain. Pathetic.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I have a life pal...$127,000 paycheck a year nice house two kids and three cars all which are out fitted nicely!



Where does that check come from?  Or is that your annual income?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> 127 000? what do you do?



He lies on the internet for a living.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

Christ, I want to make alot of money when i get out of school.
Was thinking of being an equine vet (174 000 a year)
But then mother dearest told me that much of that money would go to my employees, due to the fact most vets are self employed.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Where does that check come from?  Or is that your annual income?



Thats my income...I run a food service division for a multi national food brokerage! Really tho what does it matter...the original poster wanted to make it out like all people who enjoy music in its best form drive crappy riced out civics...thats just not the case...many sucessful people enjoy nice toys too.

He sounds like a redneck bitch that will complain over anything....pathetic.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Christ, I want to make alot of money when i get out of school.
> Was thinking of being an equine vet (174 000 a year)
> But then mother dearest told me that much of that money would go to my employees, due to the fact most vets are self employed.




So what did you decide on?



I just want to make enough money to retire early and live on the beach. No car, live off of the interest of my investments, no worries, no hassles. The only thing I hear at night is the sound of the waves crashing into the shore.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> He sounds like a redneck bitch that will complain over anything....pathetic.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

I love horses so i dont know. It was that or cytotechnology...or i heard logistics is peachy too.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> He lies on the internet for a living.





Reminds me of 19inchpump.  He kept saying he was a millionare business owner, then a couple weeks later he was saying he worked on an oil rig.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha he did own a business in Vancouver.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha he did own a business in Vancouver.


 
Ohhhh shit Clemson just got owned. Nothin new.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha he did own a business in Vancouver.



Was he a millionare who decided to go do manual labor for fun, or was he lying??


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Was he a *millionare* who decided to go do manual labor for fun, or was he lying??


 
You must have the grammar of a seven year old. You idiot


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

No, he had a place in Vancouver, But he sold it I believe and moved to Lethbridge to start another business because it was one of the fastest growing places in Canada.

He obviously didn't want to go that route after he moved here, so now, yah, he's like a forman on a rig...still making ALOT of money (all the oil is pretty much in Alberta, we have more the the Middle East)

So no, He wasn't lying to you...He's still filthy rich too.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Thats my income...I run a food service division for a multi national food brokerage! Really tho what does it matter...the original poster wanted to make it out like all people who enjoy music in its best form drive crappy riced out civics...thats just not the case...many sucessful people enjoy nice toys too.
> 
> He sounds like a redneck bitch that will complain over anything....pathetic.



So you owned a demo car company, and then switched to food service?  Sounds like a logical switch.  Actually, it sounds like bullshit.

I really don't give a shit either way.  You are a fucking homo.  Its funny how all you can come up with is saying I "whine," "complain," or that I'm a "bitch."  Thats really original.  You are the fucking homo driving around pretending you are cool, when everyone around you thinks you are a tool bag.  Your neighbors think you are a tool bag.  Everyone you pass on the road thinks you are a tool bag, unless they are 12.  You look like an idiot.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> So you owned a demo car company, and then switched to food service? Sounds like a logical switch. Actually, it sounds like bullshit.
> 
> I really don't give a shit either way. You are a fucking homo. Its funny how all you can come up with is saying I "whine," "complain," or that I'm a "bitch." Thats really original. You are the fucking homo driving around pretending you are cool, when everyone around you thinks you are a tool bag. Your neighbors think you are a tool bag. Everyone you pass on the road thinks you are a tool bag, unless they are 12. You look like an idiot.


 
No one cares what you say you insecure fag. Scared of rap and people who listen to it


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You must have the grammar of a seven year old. You idiot



You can hang around in here all you want, quoting every single person who says something remotely negative to me.  It only shows how much I got to you.  Get a life.

Anyway, this thread is lame now.  Two homos, one who can't even afford speakers, repeating themselves over and over.  I just thought you might like to know that everyone around you thinks you look like a fool.  Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> You can hang around in here all you want, quoting every single person who says something remotely negative to me. It only shows how much I got to you. Get a life.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is lame now. Two homos, one who can't even afford speakers, repeating themselves over and over. I just thought you might like to know that everyone around you thinks you look like a fool. Don't shoot the messenger.


 
Clemson packs heat cause he has a small dick and can't handle himself of the street. "I think I'm gonna shoot me some 16 year olds who listen to music too loud "

I think I saw Clemson and his car the other day:


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I have a life pal...$127,000 paycheck a year nice house two kids and three cars all which are out fitted nicely!
> 
> Your a little whiney bitch and you know it....cry away all you like on whatever web board you want wont change shit....Im laughing at you!


You may make 127K but _you're_ not even using correct grammar.

Yes, I actually used grammar as an insult.  LAME!!  But so is this thread.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> So you owned a demo car company, and then switched to food service?  Sounds like a logical switch.  Actually, it sounds like bullshit.
> 
> I really don't give a shit either way.  You are a fucking homo.  Its funny how all you can come up with is saying I "whine," "complain," or that I'm a "bitch."  Thats really original.  You are the fucking homo driving around pretending you are cool, when everyone around you thinks you are a tool bag.  Your neighbors think you are a tool bag.  Everyone you pass on the road thinks you are a tool bag, unless they are 12.  You look like an idiot.


I don't think he's a toolbag.  I love bass and $30K systems.  It gives me erections, I ejaculate all over the speakers.  Oh yea, do it to me right baby.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Thats my income...I run a food service division for a multi national food brokerage! Really tho what does it matter...the original poster wanted to make it out like all people who enjoy music in its best form drive crappy riced out civics...thats just not the case...many sucessful people enjoy nice toys too.
> 
> He sounds like a redneck bitch that will complain over anything....pathetic.



You're fired.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I don't think he's a toolbag.  I love bass and $30K systems.  It gives me erections, I ejaculate all over the speakers.  Oh yea, do it to me right baby.



Oh I'll do you right.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Clemson packs heat cause he has a small dick and can't handle himself of the street. "I think I'm gonna shoot me some 16 year olds who listen to music too loud "
> 
> I think I saw Clemson and his car the other day:



Thats GOLD an so fitting!


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry I dont give two shits about proper grammer etc...online I have limited time and just fireaway. I went to run our foodservice side of our brokerage after a death in the family meant I needed to make the switch for my family......happy you fucktard?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL ... come on the internet and insult people you don't know.  Brag self- sanctimoniously about how you love to annoy people you don't know.  Swear at everyone who is not like you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No, he had a place in Vancouver, But he sold it I believe and moved to Lethbridge to start another business because it was one of the fastest growing places in Canada.
> 
> He obviously didn't want to go that route after he moved here, so now, yah, he's like a forman on a rig...still making ALOT of money (all the oil is pretty much in Alberta, we have more the the Middle East)
> 
> So no, He wasn't lying to you...He's still filthy rich too.



Why am i surprised you left him since women go after guys with money


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... come on the internet and insult people you don't know.  Brag self- sanctimoniously about how you love to annoy people you don't know.  Swear at everyone who is not like you.



booo fuckin hooo


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> booo fuckin hooo



Hahaha, your such a loser. You got your little feelings hurt cause nobody likes the system you wasted so much money on. 

Its ok, you can drive by a school or church blasting whatever shitty rap song is popular this month and annoy everyone to feel better about yourself.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Sorry I dont give two shits about proper grammer etc...online I have limited time and just fireaway. I went to run our foodservice side of our brokerage after a death in the family meant I needed to make the switch for my family......happy you fucktard?


That's the biggest bullshit excuse ever.  "I don't have much time, so I spell shit incorrectly!"  Please.  Would you use that same excuse on a business document?  "Oh, sorry.  I was really busy and decided 2 strt tipng lyk this 2 save tym."  Fuck that.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Why am i surprised you left him since women go after guys with money



I had no choice, i moved to the north.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I had no choice, i moved to the north.



He has AIDS.


sorry...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> That's the biggest bullshit excuse ever.  "I don't have much time, so I spell shit incorrectly!"  Please.  Would you use that same excuse on a business document?  "Oh, sorry.  I was really busy and decided 2 strt tipng lyk this 2 save tym."  Fuck that.



So we're getting graded on these posts?  I better go back and make sure my grammar is perfect...


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hahaha, your such a loser. You got your little feelings hurt cause nobody likes the system you wasted so much money on.
> 
> Its ok, you can drive by a school or church blasting whatever shitty rap song is popular this month and annoy everyone to feel better about yourself.



Where does it say I spent any money on it.....oh thats right it doesnt because it was free......Go back to school and learn to read you flammer


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Where does it say I spent any money on it.....oh thats right it doesnt because it was free......Go back to school and learn to read you flammer



Maybe because people don't give things away for free...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Where does it say I spent any money on it.....oh thats right it doesnt because it was free......Go back to school and learn to read you flammer



I cant read what yo is typing cause I'm dumb. I wish I was rich so dat I could have bump in my trunk, but I doesn't have any money. You are so cool. One day Im gonna have lots of money and bump in my trunk too, but I have to get outa my grandmothers basement first. Will yo give me a job?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Maybe because people don't give things away for free...



Naw man. Peeples give dub stuff all of da time. HE is rich, so peeples just give stuff to him.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Maybe because people don't give things away for free...




His story also isn't believable because he said he has $30k in free audio equipment in one car.  Last time I checked, no one was making diamond covered speakers.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Naw man. Peeples give dub stuff all of da time. HE is rich, so peeples just give stuff to him.



i guess you have never heard of sponsorship...dealing with many media outlets brings sponsorship....but I dont expect half wits to understand that....go enjoy some more roids!


----------



## largepkg (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> His story also isn't believable because he said he has $30k in free audio equipment in one car.  Last time I checked, no one was making diamond covered speakers.



Not to defend the turd but $30k of electronics is very easy to put into a car.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> His story also isn't believable because he said he has $30k in free audio equipment in one car.  Last time I checked, no one was making diamond covered speakers.



IASSCA pro level cars have upwards of $150,000 worth of audio in them...do some research before you blab your mouth.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Pfft, I got a $50,000 system in my car. I had to take it out, because NASA needed the room to install my new rocket booster. I had a job making a billion dollars a year, but I had to go run the family business which is a toilet cleaning service. My 4 kids have polio, so I had to give up being rich for them.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> i guess you have never heard of sponsorship...dealing with many media outlets brings sponsorship....but I dont expect half wits to understand that....go enjoy some more roids!



Me a dumb roid head. I do roids but I still small. So watta bout dat job? You gonna give me one so I can buy knew speakers for my Geo.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Pfft, I got a $50,000 system in my car. I had to take it out, because NASA needed the room to install my new rocket booster. I had a job making a billion dollars a year, but I had to go run the family business which is a toilet cleaning service. My 4 kids have polio, so I had to give up being rich for them.



Thats unfortunate for you...however not suprising. Say what you will....Im doing just fine....keep working little rabbit you might get there one day!

Hop along little rabbit hop along!


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

lawl @ Kelju's alter ego.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Thats unfortunate for you...however not suprising. Say what you will....Im doing just fine....keep working little rabbit you might get there one day!
> 
> Hop along little rabbit hop along!



So whatt about dat job? I'll never be rich liek you if I keep working at macdonalds. I get free cheese burgers for promotion deals but dat aint as good as from bump in my trunk. I will never be cool untils I get da bump. Can I plz come work with you. 

I can usuly spell better dan dis, but I am in a hurry, and dont have the extra 10 seconds it takes to spell words good.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

E Thug huh.....not even 5 seconds bud not even 5 seconds! LMAO

One day you might just get there....possibly....possibly not....first try by spending time in the real world rather than living here trying to be the next Forman Rules....what a joke!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

This thread has turned very lame.  Some retard claiming to have been given $30,000 in audio equipment.  No one believes you.  However, even if it was given to you, you are still a homo.  If someone gave me $30k of audio equipment, I would sell it and buy a motorcycle and a boat.  I would not drive around like a homo vibrating the doors off my car.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> He has AIDS.
> 
> 
> sorry...



No he doesnt haha. It's been more than a year since ive been with him, and i tested neg for everything


assumptions are peachy


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> E Thug huh.....not even 5 seconds bud not even 5 seconds! LMAO
> 
> One day you might just get there....possibly....possibly not....first try by spending time in the real world rather than living here trying to be the next Forman Rules....what a joke!




Foreman rules reminds me a lot of you. He claimed all sorts of preposterous bullshit, and kept up the act when nobody believed him for a second. I like having friends on the net and in my life. Your the one with slightly over a 100 post and most of the people on IM already think you are a joke. Why bother creating this bullshit image of yourself online when it doesn't even matter?

Hold on for a bit, I am going to try out my new hummer with stealth technology.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> This thread has turned very lame.  Some retard claiming to have been given $30,000 in audio equipment.  No one believes you.  However, even if it was given to you, you are still a homo.  If someone gave me $30k of audio equipment, I would sell it and buy a motorcycle and a boat.  I would not drive around like a homo vibrating the doors off my car.



Folks honestly what does it matter? I could careless if you believe anything....it changes nothing in my life....doesnt really much matter....however the original poster made it out that all people with systemsare idiots with $300 speakers working a dead end job. Thats far from it....ever heard of the CES show...its a huge industry.....many very sucessful people enjoy this stuff not just ricers working crap jobs.

You wanna be the big boys and act all like you know your stuff...but not once has anyone been able to deal with issue at hand instead you try to deflect it to how nobody geta anything for free or has sucessful jobs or are over the age of 30....Lame much like the regular riff raft on the board.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Foreman rules reminds me a lot of you. He claimed all sorts of preposterous bullshit, and kept up the act when nobody believed him for a second. I like having friends on the net and in my life. Your the one with slightly over a 100 post and most of the people on IM already think you are a joke. Why bother creating this bullshit image of yourself online when it doesn't even matter?
> 
> Hold on for a bit, I am going to try out my new hummer with stealth technology.



Ok thats the most pathetic thing you have posted yet!

I have zero intrest in having Ironman friends...LMAO....what a joke....Thats your deal...wanting everyIM user to love and comfort you...typical internet loser who probably has zero real social skills I bet your a huge geek in reality. I dont care for wasting my time on post counts thats for high schoolers. Whatever image someone has online means nothing....in anyway shape or form...thats just sad and weak.

But thats your deal so enjoy.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 4, 2007)

"The issue" is that you look like an idiot.    You keep defending your stupid speakers by saying they are free.  If someone gave you a $30,000 dildo, would you stick it in your ass?  Regardless of whether they were free, they suck and so do you.  You look like an idiot.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So we're getting graded on these posts?  I better go back and make sure my grammar is perfect...


No grading.  Just don't use the excuse that, because of work constraints, you're unable to add the appropriate "'re" on the word.

This thread is so retarded, though.  Hence my usage of grammar as basis for an insult.  I'd never use that in a debate that had some intellectual merit.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Foreman rules reminds me a lot of you. He claimed all sorts of preposterous bullshit, and kept up the act when nobody believed him for a second. I like having friends on the net and in my life. Your the one with slightly over a 100 post and most of the people on IM already think you are a joke. Why bother creating this bullshit image of yourself online when it doesn't even matter?
> 
> Hold on for a bit, I am going to try out my new hummer with stealth technology.



I don't see what's so unbelievable about having 30k of sound in your car... It adds up fast. When I was 16 I had a few thousand easily, and that was all funded by my allowance.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> "The issue" is that you look like an idiot.    You keep defending your stupid speakers by saying they are free.  If someone gave you a $30,000 dildo, would you stick it in your ass?  Regardless of whether they were free, they suck and so do you.  You look like an idiot.


Hey, buttfucker, I bet we could find one thing you do that annoys a lot of people.  Like, for instance, your posting this thread.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Folks honestly what does it matter? I could careless if you believe anything....it changes nothing in my life....doesnt really much matter....however the original poster made it out that all people with systemsare idiots with $300 speakers working a dead end job. Thats far from it....ever heard of the CES show...its a huge industry.....many very sucessful people enjoy this stuff not just ricers working crap jobs.
> 
> You wanna be the big boys and act all like you know your stuff...but not once has anyone been able to deal with issue at hand instead you try to deflect it to how nobody geta anything for free or has sucessful jobs or are over the age of 30....Lame much like the regular riff raft on the board.



Lol, it does matter to you, because you reply to every negative psot about you. You can't stand it that firstly, we don't give a shit about you or what you do. Secondly, we think you are a tool, because you intentually try to annoy all of those around you with you car radio.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lol, it does matter to you, because you reply to every negative psot about you. You can't stand it that firstly, we don't give a shit about you or what you do. Secondly, we think you are a tool, because you intentually try to annoy all of those around you with you car radio.



I guess you didnt stop to think Im enjoying watching you post your pathetic responses that dont deal with anything other than your pathetic IM alter ego...cuz thats all you have.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> Ok thats the most pathetic thing you have posted yet!
> 
> I have zero intrest in having Ironman friends...LMAO....what a joke....Thats your deal...wanting everyIM user to love and comfort you...typical internet loser who probably has zero real social skills I bet your a huge geek in reality. I dont care for wasting my time on post counts thats for high schoolers. Whatever image someone has online means nothing....in anyway shape or form...thats just sad and weak.
> 
> But thats your deal so enjoy.




I am a geek. That is who I am and I don't pretend to be anyone I'm not. I like computers and technology. I have never misrepresented myself. You on the other hand can't stand the fact that nobody gives a shit about all the things you claim to have. It doesn't matter on here. On IM, people like you or dislike you for who you are. You are a tool and a retard for not understanding that.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am a geek. That is who I am and I don't pretend to be anyone I'm not. I like computers and technology. I have never misrepresented myself. You on the other hand can't stand the fact that nobody gives a shit about all the things you claim to have. It doesn't matter on here. On IM, people like you or dislike you for who you are. You are a tool and a retard for not understanding that.



I knew you were a loser nerd and its good you do too. I dont give a fuck about what any IM users think personally so it still has zero bearing.....next!

Its easy to talk crap over a computer your as good as the other 10 million geeks who do the same as you....bravo....bravo...in reality your probably deemed a loser geek and left out of many good things because of your lack of social skills to be part of the real world so you seek refuge here as a Forman Wannabe......and dont act like you dont or didnt like him I read plenty of posts with you acting like his buddy and ball licker!

I'm done with you! Reality sucks eh!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Dub guy said:


> I guess you didnt stop to think Im enjoying watching you post your pathetic responses that dont deal with anything other than your pathetic IM alter ego...cuz thats all you have.



     

Same shit every post. Can you make an insult that is remotely true or relevant? 
Can you try to make one post that has some substance rather than 3rd grade insults? 

I mean come on dude. This shit is retarded. We make valid accusations, and you just spew garbage. So you mad that we think you are lying about all the money and bullshit you claimed to have when you were trying to look all cool. 

I'm getting out of class, so feel free to post away. You can take out your frustrations on me, I don't mind. Post all the insults you want. It want change the fact that nobody believes anything you say.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2007)

You tell him Kelju 

Man, I wish I came to this thread sooner.  Good stuff!  P  <insert mino's popcorn smiley here>


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

K, take a second.
Read what you've all posted
K now.

Think about how much time you've wasted arguing with people from behind the comfort of a keyboard and a monitor.

Give yourselves a pat on the back.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> K, take a second.
> Read what you've all posted
> K now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

Exactly
You guys are writing a fucking epic novel on how much "each of you are lying faggots"
Get over it
All of you
whoopty doo a sub woofer
who fucking cares
They are not going away
Neither are people who make themselves out to be something they are not.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo Dub who is your favorite football team?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> K, take a second.
> Read what you've all posted
> K now.
> 
> ...



Who the fuck is "K"?

And why did you just spend your time on a pointless post?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Same shit every post. Can you make an insult that is remotely true or relevant?
> Can you try to make one post that has some substance rather than 3rd grade insults?
> 
> I mean come on dude. This shit is retarded. We make valid accusations, and you just spew garbage. So you mad that we think you are lying about all the money and bullshit you claimed to have when you were trying to look all cool.
> ...



Where are your valid accusations? You are accusing him of lying. Proof? 

You are both spewing bullshit. It's all assumption, only his was right. You admitted you were a computer nerd.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And why did you just spend your time on a pointless post?



I think you should ask yourself the same question regarding your 13 000+ posts.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Where are your valid accusations? You are accusing him of lying. Proof?
> 
> You are both spewing bullshit. It's all assumption, only his was right. You admitted you were a computer nerd.



Listening to music that loud leads to deafness and, possibly, tinnitus.  

It's also pretty fucking rude to have music so loud that it drowns out all other sound.

Neither of which is an assumption.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I think you should ask yourself the same question regarding your 13 000+ posts.



You just made a post bitching about other people bitching.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2007)

Why is everyone arguing that the music is too "loud" and it leads to "deafness"

I'm sure the majority of you have been to several concerts and listen to your ipod or mp3 player so you're already damaging your ears anyways.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Listening to music that loud leads to deafness and, possibly, tinnitus.
> 
> It's also pretty fucking rude to have music so loud that it drowns out all other sound.
> 
> Neither of which is an assumption.



The whole argument started because they thought DugGuy was a liar. I just wanted to know where they did their research to find that little tidbit of info is all...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Why is everyone arguing that the music is too "loud" and it leads to "deafness"
> 
> I'm sure the majority of you have been to several concerts and listen to your ipod or mp3 player so you're already damaging your ears anyways.



Quit being rational.  We're all pissed off, and you're a fag.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The whole argument started because they thought DugGuy was a liar. I just wanted to know where they did their research to find that little tidbit of info is all...



Ah, got it.

On a non-related note, how's the knee coming along?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

Lawl, everyone is getting pretty hostile here. I was just having fun. 

For those that are bitching about subs: 
There is nothing we can do about it, but it was relieving to bitch about it for a second to get it out of our systems. I for one have bitched all I care to and so I'm stopping.

For those who don't like the arguing:
Unlike the the load systems, you do not have to be annoyed by the post in this thread. If you don't like what is being said you could stop reading the thread or put the people you don't like on ignore. It is pretty ridiculous to bitch about what other people are typing when you are the one subjecting yourself to reading it. 

I have an exam in 3 hours that I need to look over some material for, so I'm out. I hope hostility fades, and everyone enjoys the rest of their day, even you dub.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The whole argument started because they thought DugGuy was a liar. I just wanted to know where they did their research to find that little tidbit of info is all...



No that was just ammunition for the flame war. I don't know Dub, how the hell would I know what he does and doesn't do for a living.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yo Dub who is your favorite football team?



LOL....The Arizona Cardinals!

But honestly i'm a huge fan of NFL football so any team will do I like them all...but I root for the cards first!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Quit being rational.  We're all pissed off, and you're a fag.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> For those who don't like the arguing:
> Unlike the the load systems, you do not have to be annoyed by the post in this thread. If you don't like what is being said you could stop reading the thread or put the people you don't like on ignore. It is pretty ridiculous to bitch about what other people are typing when you are the one subjecting yourself to reading it.


----------



## Dub guy (Apr 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, everyone is getting pretty hostile here. I was just having fun.
> 
> For those that are bitching about subs:
> There is nothing we can do about it, but it was relieving to bitch about it for a second to get it out of our systems. I for one have bitched all I care to and so I'm stopping.
> ...



Thank you....I enjoy a good intense debate anyways so Thank you! Good luck with your exam....I hope you dont think Im lying about that...cuz Im not or anything I posted!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You just made a post bitching about other people bitching.



I was "bitching" about people (much like yourself) think that they are hot shit when they argue/insult over the internet.

like i can picture you guys behind they keyboard "OMGZ YOUZ JUST GOT PWNED BY MY OH SO WITTY POSTZ!! SELF ESTEEM DOWN -10 BITCHEZSZSZSZS!!"

Oh god forbid i met you in person...If I insulted you you'd probably give me a post-it with a URL on it to a picture...like the one you posted.

spare me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I was "bitching" about people (much like yourself) think that they are hot shit when they argue/insult over the internet.
> 
> like i can picture you guys behind they keyboard "OMGZ YOUZ JUST GOT PWNED BY MY OH SO WITTY POSTZ!! SELF ESTEEM DOWN -10 BITCHEZSZSZSZS!!"
> 
> ...



You don't know jack about shit.  Which your post says so well.

But I do know your type.  You're this month's BrazenEye or AnnaDTX.  You've come to IM, you'll attention whore for a month or two, and we'll never see you again.

Why not cut to the chase?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha you know my type eh? Well It's pretty obvious I know your "type" all to well myself.
Haha Well I'm here now aren't I.
You're pretty "XCORE" DOM
Keep up the good work


----------



## largepkg (Apr 4, 2007)

I like cake.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha you know my type eh? Well It's pretty obvious I know your "type" all to well myself.
> Haha Well I'm here now aren't I.
> You're pretty "XCORE" DOM
> Keep up the good work



English much?

You think that my MO is to post insulting pictures?  Like I said, you don't know jack shit.

You came and then went before, and you'll do it again.  Just do it faster this time.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 4, 2007)

Scotch too...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Scotch too...



Then this is for you.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ah, got it.
> 
> On a non-related note, how's the knee coming along?



Much better, thanks!! 

I'll be back on Monday *fingers crossed*


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I was "bitching" about people (much like yourself) think that they are hot shit when they argue/insult over the internet.
> 
> like i can picture you guys behind they keyboard "OMGZ YOUZ JUST GOT PWNED BY MY OH SO WITTY POSTZ!! SELF ESTEEM DOWN -10 BITCHEZSZSZSZS!!"
> 
> ...



You slept with 19inchpump. That is all.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 4, 2007)

My favorite team is the Philadelphia Eagles.  I'm praying for a great season.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

whooooopty dooo


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 4, 2007)

I got a 10 inch sub in my truck a little bit of bass makes it sound nice.  Hard to thump the morrissey


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

This thread is classic.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I like cake.


Cheesecake


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't see what's so unbelievable about having 30k of sound in your car... It adds up fast. When I was 16 I had a few thousand easily, and that was all funded by my allowance.


 
Right on  

It seems a lot of posters on this thread think it's implausible to have an account on a message board and also have a little bit of dough  

DubGuy: Do your thing and fuck what anyone else knows or believes. Not everyone on here doesn't believe you. There's no reason not to.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> This thread has turned very lame.


 
It turned lame the moment you clicked submit on your first post you cum dumpster.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Much better, thanks!!
> 
> I'll be back on Monday *fingers crossed*



Great! 

I'm sure you already know, but I've gotta say it anyway: take it slow, man.

I'll be checking your journal on Monday!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a sub under my passenger seat, when I pick up chicks I crank up the bass and have that seat humming, by the time we get home she's dead set on getting me cumming....

Same with my Harley, the vibes from my bike resonate up chicks thighs and by the time we get home all she wants to do is make primal orgasmic cries....


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

COME ON PEOPLE!

Of course Superloud stereo systems are needed. Would'nt go anywhere without mine.  It's the best way to pick up chicks, they love it.

Just don't forget your Indy Car engine sounds CD to play on it at top volume in your beaten up 93' Honda Civic when you accelarate.  I mean, you don't want to look like a fool, do you?  93' civic + very loud stereo + Indy car sounds CD = F1 pussy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay I'm back.  Had to go leap a few tall buildings and save a bus full of nuns from the hands of radical Mexican slave traders.  On my way back I designed the cure for cancer and the deficit all from the same set of actions (patent pending).

_I'm_ coooooool ... 


Think I'll invest in a hearing aid company.  Of course it will have to be something low cost so the welfare programs will pay for it.  Then again ... we could take car audio systems in trade + cash.  ... I have a TTY.


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Okay I'm back. Had to go leap a few tall buildings and save a bus full of nuns from the hands of radical Mexican slave traders. On my way back I designed the cure for cancer and the deficit all from the same set of actions (patent pending).*
> 
> _I'm_ coooooool ...
> 
> ...


 
What a fucking waste of a day. You should get some motivation. Lazy bastard.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 4, 2007)

goob said:


> What a fucking waste of a day. You should get some motivation. Lazy bastard.


Hey it's a cheat day ...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Cheesecake



*smacks your hand


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 4, 2007)

<3 cheesecake


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I was "bitching" about people (much like yourself) think that they are hot shit when they argue/insult over the internet.
> 
> like i can picture you guys behind they keyboard "OMGZ YOUZ JUST GOT PWNED BY MY OH SO WITTY POSTZ!! SELF ESTEEM DOWN -10 BITCHEZSZSZSZS!!"
> 
> ...


 www.willyoumarryme.com


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 25, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> What they don't realize is the soccer mom behind them is more likely to have a gun than they are.



Hopefully....


----------



## danny81 (Jul 25, 2007)

who the fuck cares. i blast rap music in my car all the time. the only thing that pisses me off is the latinos with the whistle thing in there exhaust pipe. and drive ardoun at 4 in the morning


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> who the fuck cares. i blast rap music in my car all the time. the only thing that pisses me off is the latinos with the whistle thing in there exhaust pipe. and drive ardoun at 4 in the morning



What do you drive?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

When I was 15 we used to pelt the kids who drove down our street booming their systems with dirt clods.  It used to piss us off cause they not only had to have loud music, but they also drove extra fucking slow holding up our street football games...


----------



## SYN (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> who the fuck cares. i blast rap music in my car all the time. the only thing that pisses me off is the latinos with the whistle thing in there exhaust pipe. and drive ardoun at 4 in the morning



Well thats how we feel about your radio danny. Try and put yourself in other people's position mentally, and you might see things differently.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well thats how we feel about your radio danny. Try and put yourself in other people's position mentally, and you might see things differently.



Ummm, I think the issue is his NOT having the ability to step up into other peoples mental positions....


We should have a rocket launcher law!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> We should have a rocket launcher law!


Great more fucking noise, why don't they just install Bullhorns in all cars from now on and people can put a disc of sound effects in their cars drive around making a cacophony of sounds.  Though that would be lovely to have when some boomer pulls up you start hitting all of the farts tracks on the disc with the system cranked full blast....so loud it'll rupture their windshield....


----------



## danny81 (Jul 26, 2007)

why does that bother you tho?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

danny81 said:


> why does that bother you tho?


what...that we don't want to hear your stereo?

Maybe we don't like your taste in music...would like to be able to hear what's on our own radios...or just listen to the bliss of silence...

Don't get me wrong...I"m 36...and I still crank it up once in a while...usually if the windows are down..and driving at decent speeds to hear over the wind noise...come back into town and around other cars and neighborhoods...itgets turned down to where I only enjoy it...

oh...one thing that does annoy...is when you are at a light..or even driving...someone has bass so hard...that even though you cannot tell which car its coming from...Im still being pounded by it...

...or what's funny...is when you see someone in an old POS that has a big woofer turned up...and you can hear their whole car vibrate like it's gonna fall apart...THAT...makes me laugh...


----------



## puresoundimpala (Sep 11, 2010)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, if you are over the age of 20 and you have subwoofers in your car, you are a fucking loser.  Get a fucking life.  "Look at me, I'm gangsta.  I'm a 29 year old who works the Men's department at JC Penny, but I'm a hard ass.  I drive a 98 honda civic with some stupid, primer-colored body kit and a bolt on aluminum spoiler.  I'm so gangsta.  I drive around annoying the shit out of everyone I pass because I have a depressing, pathetic existence in which my P.O.S. car is my pride and joy."


 Hey bro, I was bored and decided to Google search "I hate subwoofers" to read forums like this. Now, before you get the wrong idea about me, I do NOT hate subwoofers, I was looking this up for shits and giggles. Heres my issue, who are you to judge me? Whats the difference between me spending MY money on audio equipment and you spending YOUR money on protein powder and vitamins? You may say I'm a loser for having a loud sound system in my car, thats fine. I say you're a loser for being all jacked up and muscular. Actually, in my opinion your a bigger loser than me because your beefed up AND you carry a gun for "self defense". Come on man, use the muscle you worked hard to get to kick your enemy in the fucking mouth. You're a loser because you waste time and money building your body and you don't use it to its full potential. 

Now yes, most of the people who have subwoofers are dipshits. Most of them don't even know whats going on with their equipment, they don't know ohm loads. they don't know the difference between peak wattage and continuous wattage. Thats their problem, let them blow their shit up after a few hard hitting songs. Yes, I agree, it can be annoying but thats not the subwoofers fault its the inconsiderate owner. They choose to play their music loud at all times, I don't play mine loud at all times and I'll be damned if your going to tell me I can't have what I earned because of some punk kid with Walmart subs. Yes, they shouldn't play the music loud at night or around residential areas, I understand. Kids will be kids and be annoying but don't tell me, someone who made a living off this technology, that I can't do what I do. If you don't like it, next time you see a car with subs and it's rattling like crazy, instead of coming on a forum to vent calmly inform the person that they should invest in some sheets of Dynamat. 

People forget the truth and start going crazy and spouting lies about their rights to peace a quiet like its in the constitution. Heres a hint, you have no right to quiet, you do have the right to complain. Just like your right to own guns I have a right to personal property. Don't like it? Get in a position of political power and do something about it. You can't stop someone from playing music your not fond of, sorry. 

Go ahead and attack me for my post but I just can't stand people who are mad at me because I love this category of technology.


----------



## puresoundimpala (Sep 11, 2010)

LMFAO, Clemson, you made 3 threads ranting about subs...

Really?

I think some ones mad that he can't just drop a couple thousand into his car for the fun of it. Stay in school and start your career, soon you'll have expendable income too!


----------



## puresoundimpala (Sep 11, 2010)

clemson357 said:


> I do the same thing.  I also do this to anyone who is driving poorly.  If they are behind me I will ride side by side with the car in the right lane so they can't pass.  If they are behind the car in the right lane I will ride side by side with them so they can't pass.  If they are tailgating me I'll brake check them.  The absolute best though is when there is a median, and they are trying to get into the left turning lane; I'll stop with like 10 feet between me and the car in front of me so they can't get in, then they miss the green arrow.  Half of them are too dumb to figure out I am doing it on purpose.  Then when my light turns green I pull up, and they floor it past me in the turning lane, and I just flick them off and laugh.



 Hardy har har, you brake check people. Don't do that to me because you'll be going home sad at the end of the day. No, I won't flip you off or yell some profanities, I won't kick the shit out of you. What I WILL do is fail to hit my brakes and slam into the back of what ever piece of shit you drive, and leave the scene. I don't know about you but my 85 Impala is a very solid car and my steel bumpers don't bend too well. I have no problem cracking my headlight if it means your rear end is nice and crumpled. Also unlike you, I'm a mechanic, so I don't mind taking a day off and laying down a few bucks to fix my baby up. Have fun using your big ole' muscles to repair your car. And don't worry about catching my plate number, theres a reason I keep them on the INSIDE of my car.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2010)

puresoundimpala said:


> LMFAO, Clemson, you made 3 threads ranting about subs...
> 
> Really?
> 
> I think some ones mad that he can't just drop a couple thousand into his car for the fun of it. Stay in school and start your career, soon you'll have expendable income too!



So true.  It's almost as stupid as digging up a three year old thread about subwoofers and make three replies.

So very, very stupid.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2010)

I hate when they pull up and their driver's seat is insanely far back. They might as well be laying in the back as they drive


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

it rattles every car around


----------



## puresoundimpala (Sep 11, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So true.  It's almost as stupid as digging up a three year old thread about subwoofers and make three replies.
> 
> So very, very stupid.


Is it as stupid as having an anime girl in a bikini shaking her tits as an avatar? You could of at least used a real girl. You probably play a lot of D.O.A. Beach vollyball.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, fuck subwoofers! Wooooo!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2010)

puresoundimpala said:


> Is it as stupid as having an anime girl in a bikini shaking her tits as an avatar? You could of at least used a real girl. You probably play a lot of D.O.A. Beach vollyball.



Not, it's not.

Oh, and it's okay that you don't like women.  While most of here do like women, we're a pretty open site, so it's okay that you don't.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome. This purefaggedoutimpala guy sounds about as interesting as 19inchcunt. I predict some interesting post in the future. 

Hey look at me, I'm purefaggedoutimpala. I got a little dick and an attention complex, so I blast the roads with my bass.  Boom boom boom, what everyone isn't looking at me, let me turn this shit up BOOM BOOM BOOM!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 12, 2010)

lol this thread is priceless. true classic, I've just wasted 10 minutes of my time analyzing this thread and I could say it feels I just fucked a fat girl. Good while I am banging her and then after I finish busting the nut I get this dirty and naughty feeling


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2010)

I have subs in my car.  Of course its the same car I have had since I was 20.  I don't listen to rap though, I blast heavy metal


----------



## vortrit (Sep 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I have subs in my car.  Of course its the same car I have had since I was 20.  I don't listen to rap though, I blast heavy metal



That is okay then...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 12, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lol this thread is priceless. true classic, I've just wasted 10 minutes of my time analyzing this thread and I could say it feels I just fucked a fat girl. Good while I am banging her and then after I finish busting the nut I get this dirty and naughty feeling


 The sad thing is thats 10 min you will never get back
__


----------



## vortrit (Sep 12, 2010)

The Situation said:


> The sad thing is thats 10 min you will never get back
> __



You mean, the sad thing is that's 10 you will never live again!


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2010)

It's awesome when some dimwit drags up a thread that is multiple years dead.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 13, 2010)

I just spent a solid 10 minutes reading this to and I'll never know why I did.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

puresoundimpala said:


> Is it as stupid as having an anime girl in a bikini shaking her tits as an avatar?



No.

What you did is much stupider than that.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> It's awesome when some dimwit drags up a thread that is multiple years dead.



The discussion of subwoofers and why people like and don't like them will always be a valid conversation here on IM... NOT!


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 14, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> pee in a 20 oz bottle and when they roll up with the windows down bomb them with it and yell "PEE FIGHT!" and peel off



Nearly fell out my chair picturing this !


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 19, 2010)

puresoundimpala said:


> Hey bro, I was bored and decided to Google search "I hate subwoofers" to read forums like this. Now, before you get the wrong idea about me, I do NOT hate subwoofers, I was looking this up for shits and giggles. Heres my issue, who are you to judge me? Whats the difference between me spending MY money on audio equipment and you spending YOUR money on protein powder and vitamins? You may say I'm a loser for having a loud sound system in my car, thats fine. I say you're a loser for being all jacked up and muscular. Actually, in my opinion your a bigger loser than me because your beefed up AND you carry a gun for "self defense". Come on man, use the muscle you worked hard to get to kick your enemy in the fucking mouth. You're a loser because you waste time and money building your body and you don't use it to its full potential.
> 
> *Now yes, most of the people who have subwoofers are dipshits.* Most of them don't even know whats going on with their equipment, they don't know ohm loads. they don't know the difference between peak wattage and continuous wattage. Thats their problem, let them blow their shit up after a few hard hitting songs. Yes, I agree, it can be annoying but thats not the subwoofers fault its the inconsiderate owner. They choose to play their music loud at all times, I don't play mine loud at all times and I'll be damned if your going to tell me I can't have what I earned because of some punk kid with Walmart subs. Yes, they shouldn't play the music loud at night or around residential areas, I understand. Kids will be kids and be annoying but don't tell me, someone who made a living off this technology, that I can't do what I do. If you don't like it, next time you see a car with subs and it's rattling like crazy, instead of coming on a forum to vent calmly inform the person that they should invest in some sheets of Dynamat.
> 
> ...




Let me see if I have this right: you googled to find someone who hated subwoofers, then joined a forum just so you could argue with them, you are too fucking dumb to realize the thread had been dead for three years, and then to top it all off you basically agree with my initial point that people with subwoofers are dipshits.  

You are a fucking moron.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn you subwoofers!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

vortrit said:


> The discussion of subwoofers and why people like and don't like them will always be a valid conversation here on IM... NOT!


 well a few years down the road andthey will start to lose their hearing so it works out fine


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


> well a few years down the road andthey will start to lose their hearing so it works out fine



My annoying neighbors would blast their rap music and got kicked out for it, so it also works out for me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate sub-meowers


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't hate subs, I have them in my car under the seats, along with an amp.  Thing is my bass isn't cranked full, I just happen to love music, the whole dynamic of music and not just the tribal thump of the bass....what I particularly love about my car though is that it doesn't have maracas added to every song from loose parts like all these boomers I hear with that trunk rattle because they put a high dollar system in a cheaply made car...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

Subwoofers = The Devil.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 20, 2010)

If you don't have / never have had a subwoofer, your a homo


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

readyformore said:


> If you don't have / never have had a subwoofer, your a homo



I bet you speak from experience.

What he _meant to say _is that if you do have subwoofers you are an attention seeking homo.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2010)

I have subwoofers for my study computer and tv, for my entertainment system in the living room, in my bedroom for the tv and outside in the garage for when I plugged my spare iphone in while working out, washing the car or building shit....surround sound or headphones are all I can stand anything less sounds like a muffled fart on a gusty day....


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I have subwoofers for my study computer and tv, for my entertainment system in the living room, in my bedroom for the tv and outside in the garage for when I plugged my spare iphone in while working out, washing the car or building shit....surround sound or headphones are all I can stand anything less sounds like a muffled fart on a gusty day....



Yeah, but household subwoofers, which are usually more there for sound, and car subwoofers (usually just to make your car thump and annoy people) = big difference.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

there this nig. every night around 12am he ride down my street blasting his sub's my 2 year old son sleeping.I just want to go find his car and beat the shit out of it with a golf club....


----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> YouTube Video



wtf?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

vortrit said:


> wtf?


 
cracked out to the fullest


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> cracked out to the fullest



Keep it on the DL. I think Santa's packin' heat.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a picture of my subwoofer.  This massive bitch was delivered from a freight truck and the guy had to pull it off of his lift gate with a power jack.  Home theater stuff is fun.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> there this nig. every night around 12am he ride down my street blasting his sub's my 2 year old son sleeping.I just want to go find his car and beat the shit out of it with a golf club....



I wish you would. I wish I had the opportunity to do the same thing. Getting woke up my niggers and wiggers with their trunk rattling and their shitty subs is in my top 5 of most infuriating things on this planet.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't stand them either.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


>



I like the Red Bull fridge.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> Here's a picture of my subwoofer.  This massive bitch was delivered from a freight truck and the guy had to pull it off of his lift gate with a power jack.  Home theater stuff is fun.


How many amps does that thing draw?  I wouldn't have something that looks that expensive plugged into a multi-plug along with a fridge and all the other stuff you got there.  Fridges, especially those smaller ones aren't very efficient and generally draw a lot of amperage you could be exceeding you outlets rating...I'd also have my expensive stuff plugged into a surge arresting device, with ground fault protection....


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> How many amps does that thing draw?  I wouldn't have something that looks that expensive plugged into a multi-plug along with a fridge and all the other stuff you got there.  Fridges, especially those smaller ones aren't very efficient and generally draw a lot of amperage you could be exceeding you outlets rating...I'd also have my expensive stuff plugged into a surge arresting device, with ground fault protection....



Yeah, and that fridge has a glass door = not efficient at all.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, and that fridge has a glass door = not efficient at all.


Yep and fridge makers who put that big hole in the doors of the freezer and call them Energy Star need an ass kicking, all that cold air escaping out of that hole is a waste, I think it would make better sense to at least put the ice dispenser in the fridge door where the air doesn't have to stay as cold.....I like the upper fridge lower freezer models where they know that cold air falls, you open the bottom compartment and the cold air just stays...if you've ever opened a standard upper freezer or split side-by-side you can feel the cold air drop out of those things....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> How many amps does that thing draw?  I wouldn't have something that looks that expensive plugged into a multi-plug along with a fridge and all the other stuff you got there.  Fridges, especially those smaller ones aren't very efficient and generally draw a lot of amperage you could be exceeding you outlets rating...I'd also have my expensive stuff plugged into a surge arresting device, with ground fault protection....




It's an SVS PB-12 Plus which has a 525 watt bash amp.  That pic is a bit deceiving, the sub is plugged into a surge protector you just can't see it.  The fridge, a harmony remote and two other things are plugged into the multi-plug.  Behind my entertainment unit there are two surge protectors I use.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 23, 2010)

My set-up is completely different now though, I had to move the it's changed up a bit.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> It's an SVS PB-12 Plus which has a 525 watt bash amp.  That pic is a bit deceiving, the sub is plugged into a surge protector you just can't see it.  The fridge, a harmony remote and two other things are plugged into the multi-plug.  Behind my entertainment unit there are two surge protectors I use.


I would get rid of the 6 outlet and go get a 3 outlet, plug the fridge into it's own dedicated 15 amp receptacle....I have a collection of outlets, plugs, buss bars from people melting them by overloading them, not screwing the terminals tight, corrosion etc...  I consult on electricity all day being in the PV biz...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I would get rid of the 6 outlet and go get a 3 outlet, plug the fridge into it's own dedicated 15 amp receptacle....I have a collection of outlets, plugs, buss bars from people melting them by overloading them, not screwing the terminals tight, corrosion etc...  I consult on electricity all day being in the PV biz...



Like I said, the set up is different now that I have moved.  Now, everything is run with surge protectors.  I have spent a lot of money on my electronics, I definitely don't want to fry everything.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)

My Logitech Z5300e's are 280 watts and plenty loud


----------



## LonnieRay (Jan 14, 2011)

Its not that big of a deal...its a free country. I payed around $2200 for my system and yea...its not in the best car of all time but I like my car. Hell my Financial aid for school paid for majority of my car and for my system lol. I like bass and I like listening to it loud. If people around me get pissed then that is there problem. Its just like police sirens or whatever...they are annoying as hell but they serve a purpose. My bass is annoying as hell to some people and it serves a purpose...for me to listen to. I cant stand having music without bass. I have the freedom to do whatever I want to my car because its America and the car is in my name. Sure my set up is overkill...but I love it. 4 10s ran off of a 3k watt amp. I like music likely the same way you like body building. It relieves stress. There is nothing like playing metal at full tilt running down the interstate. If im feeling emo or pissed doing that changes my mood. Hell when I get my next financial aid check im getting a year membership at a local gym so I have a different way to relieve emotions or whatever. 

Different people different ways of doing things. You coming on this site wishing people would die and have piss thrown on them just because they do something different than you is just sad. Thats just as bad as freaking racism lmao.

Also yes...I registered on this site just so I could reply to this thread lol. Idfc how old the thread is.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

Stereotypes are a horrible thing (no pun intended) The people you all speak of are a misrepresentation of what we are all about. Some may be inconsiderate .....but don't typecast us all. It's like me saying every dude with super muscles is a juiced up fuck with a small dick (while that may mostly apply) The people who are really about this do it for the love....not to "look cool" or pretend to be "gansta". I honestly don't see how the OP actually hates subwoofers in general.....Music without Bass is like 2-D......PS3 vs. the Original nintendo...........ect.......How would a band sound without a bass player? Not complete.....and for us that's exactly what music is without it....not complete. So don't judge a entire group because of a few fuck ups.....real bassheads are considerate and responsible.....so just think about that..........




























































































You juiced up small dick fucks


----------



## ca281g (Jan 14, 2011)

clemson357 said:


> Seriously, if you are over the age of 20 and you have subwoofers in your car, you are a fucking loser.  Get a fucking life.  "Look at me, I'm gangsta.  I'm a 29 year old who works the Men's department at JC Penny, but I'm a hard ass.  I drive a 98 honda civic with some stupid, primer-colored body kit and a bolt on aluminum spoiler.  I'm so gangsta.  I drive around annoying the shit out of everyone I pass because I have a depressing, pathetic existence in which my P.O.S. car is my pride and joy."
> 
> The best part is when these fucking homos pull up next to me at a stop light, in their piece of shit car, and give me a look like they are in a gang or something.  Like I am going to assume that just because someone spent $300 on a sound system, they are dangerous.  It might work if you weren't wearing that McDonald's hat, you fucking idiot!  It might work if I didn't have a concealed carry permit, you fucking idiot!  I guarantee you that someone driving around in a pick up, with the window down, peacefully enjoying the nice weather, listening to CCR or Led Zepplin is about 400 times more likely to have a gun than the homos driving around bumping retarded rap music.
> 
> If you have subwoofers, you do not look dangerous, you don't look cool, everyone hates you.  That is all.



LoL, im 19, with a loud sound system in my car. and im going to say, if i see you on a red light, just to entertain you, im going to put my system on full tilt just to rattle your car and to annoy you. little did you know, gangsters with systems make a bad name for my hobby (car audio) and i really dont care that you have a CHL permit. and btw, i am not gang affiliated in any way, but rap music with bass is my thing. and when im older, im still going to have a car sound system, but with better equipments and louder the noise. just hope im not next to you before you feel your car rattling. that would be so hilirious.


but honestly, i do lower down my music at a red light IF other cars are around, and also in the neighborhood.










Twistedchild420 said:


> You juiced up small dick fucks



x2


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2011)

ca281g said:


> LoL, im 19, with a loud sound system in my car. and im going to say, if i see you on a red light, just to entertain you, im going to put my system on full tilt just to rattle your car and to annoy you. little did you know, gangsters with systems make a bad name for my hobby (car audio) and i really dont care that you have a CHL permit. and btw, i am not gang affiliated in any way, but rap music with bass is my thing. and when im older, im still going to have a car sound system, but with better equipments and louder the noise. just hope im not next to you before you feel your car rattling. that would be so hilirious.
> 
> 
> but honestly, i do lower down my music at a red light IF other cars are around, and also in the neighborhood.
> ...



Show him your love and send him a negative vote.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow....rep really took a dive for telling the truth! Roid rage + computer+ mod powers = Run for the fucking hills!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Wow....rep really took a dive for telling the truth! Roid rage + computer+ mod powers = Run for the fucking hills!



The rep comments you were given a were pretty funny too you first post wonder.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> The rep comments you were given a were pretty funny too you first post wonder.



Mildy entertaining


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sick of punks with subwoofers driving by rattling my windows and doors while I am trying to shoot roids and get pumped.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

/watch?v=R8Ko3fODp3c


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuck this thread. I built my box and did everything in my truck. However I always turn it down when I come to a light. 

The only problem I have is my side mirrors rattling apart.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck this thread. I built my box and did everything in my truck. However I always turn it down when I come to a light.
> 
> The only problem I have is my side mirrors rattling apart.




This guy is doing it right^^^^^^


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

any of you bros into tiger pumping?


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

I keep it pretty conservative in residential areas. I say fuck it at red lights, though. If a Harley/jacked up truck can fly by me with pipes louder than my bass on full tilt then I can play some loud music.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> any of you bros into tiger pumping?



if by tiger pumping you mean your mom. then no, no im not into tiger pumping.................at all.



AWWWW- betcha thought i was gonna say i bang your mom. nope. shes gross.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

tigerpumping.com/galleries/pixarchive/y2006/m05May/pics2006_05_May_20.htm


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> if by tiger pumping you mean your mom. then no, no im not into tiger pumping.................at all.
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWW- betcha thought i was gonna say i bang your mom. nope. shes gross.


 

I did though. Then I went all retlaw on it and spammed her phone with my dic pics.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> if by tiger pumping you mean your mom. then no, no im not into tiger pumping.................at all.
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWW- betcha thought i was gonna say i bang your mom. nope. shes gross.



Quite possibly the wittiest guy on the entire internet^^^^^^^


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Quite possibly the wittiest guy on the entire internet^^^^^^^


^^^^quite possibly the whitest guy on the internet.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2011)

What a bunch of homos. Is the bass thing like the wearing of the pants hanging off your ass? Loud base must mean your available to have your shit pushed in.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> What a bunch of homos. Is the bass thing like the wearing of the pants hanging off your ass? Loud base must mean your available to have your shit pushed in.



Maybe that's why the pants are hanging down so far in the back too.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> What a bunch of homos. Is the bass thing like the wearing of the pants hanging off your ass? Loud base must mean your available to have your shit pushed in.



It's a lifestyle you fuck....nothing to do with sagging,gangstas,hood...ect.....also the loudest guys are middle aged and white  ....but i guess that idiotic ideology comes with the territory.....kinda like your shrunken balls.......


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

If you're going to push us all into one category, then I think its safe to say that all you here who lift weights are simpled minded, unintelligent (as clemson so well displayed) people who have no other capabilities than that of moving heavy objects with brute force.


----------



## joeboxer5876 (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> It's a lifestyle you fuck....nothing to do with sagging,gangstas,hood...ect.....also the loudest guys are middle aged and white  ....but i guess that idiotic ideology comes with the territory.....kinda like your shrunken balls.......



and you just get older and whiter dont you


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> What a bunch of homos. Is the bass thing like the wearing of the pants hanging off your ass? Loud base must mean your available to have your shit pushed in.


----------



## PumpME (Jan 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> What a bunch of homos. Is the bass thing like the wearing of the pants hanging off your ass? Loud *base* must mean your available to have your shit pushed in.



*bass


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> If you're going to push us all into one category, then I think its safe to say that all you here who lift weights are simpled minded, unintelligent (as clemson so well displayed) people who have no other capabilities than that of moving heavy objects with brute force.



Then why are you here? This is a body building forum, so there are going to be a lot of us unintelligent types who move around heavy objects. How smart do you have to be to sign up onto a body building forum just to argue with people about speakers?


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Then why are you here? This is a body building forum, so there are going to be a lot of us unintelligent types who move around heavy objects.



Damn, bro. You guys are just making this easy. I'm here to break the norm. I lift weights, but display common sense.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

I hang weights in varying increments from my genitalia at night after I tiger pump.  My cock is like 14 inches long.  I can drag a 10 pound plate around the room with it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> Damn, bro. You guys are just making this easy. I'm here to break the norm. I lift weights, but display common sense.



You're not breaking the norm. There are already plenty of attention whores on this forum, but thanks for trying.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 14, 2011)

where did this group of one time post wonders come from? they gotta be from a hip-hop Forum or something..... Its not that serious, I swear this fucking thread should be locked. On the bright side, I can hand out lots of neggs without any type of retaliation other than gray bars in return. sweet


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> where did this group of one time post wonders come from? they gotta be from a hip-hop Forum or something..... Its not that serious, I swear this fucking thread should be locked. On the bright side, I can hand out lots of neggs without any type of retaliation other than gray bars in return. sweet



Yeah, I know. One of those idiots just negged me for 0 reputation points. Unfortunately I can't give out any more reps today.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> Damn, bro. You guys are just making this easy. I'm here to break the norm. I lift weights, but display common sense.



You may just be legally retarded.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know. One of those idiots just negged me for 0 reputation points. Unfortunately I can't give out any more reps today.



Don't worry, I negged 'em. It one thing for a guy to suck cock in the privacy of his own bedroom. It's another thing entirely for them to drop into a thread about subwoofers and do it there.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Don't worry, I negged 'em. It one thing for a guy to suck cock in the privacy of his own bedroom. It's another thing entirely for them to drop into a thread about subwoofers and do it there.





It happens a lot in this thread for some reason. I'd be surprised if they ever post here again. I'll come back tomorrow and hand out some neggies anyway.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> *where did this group of one time post wonders come from*? they gotta be from a hip-hop Forum or something..... Its not that serious, I swear this fucking thread should be locked. On the bright side, I can hand out lots of neggs without any type of retaliation other than gray bars in return. sweet



Where the times are crunk, yo.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You may just be legally retarded.



Don't get so testy, guy. If anything my insults were directed at clemson.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

Posi rep bizznatches.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mino Lee knows WTF is up.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 14, 2011)

50 is around the corner. post faster


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> Mino Lee knows WTF is up.



Min0 has some mental issues.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow...should have know these bros would roid rage out on us


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Wow...should have know these bros would roid rage out on us



That's funny considering you and your band of merry men came onto this forum and started trying to hand me others negs out like candy when I didn't neg any of you. In fact all I did was point out the fact that this was a body building forum when some condescending asshole tried to imply people who lift weights are unintelligent.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's funny considering you and your band of merry men came onto this forum and started trying to hand me others negs out like candy when I didn't neg any of you. In fact all I did was point out the fact that this was a body building forum when some condescending asshole tried to imply people who lift weights are unintelligent.



Bro, I only reciprocated the attitude towards people who enjoy bass that was displayed by clemson. And if you'll look at my post I simply compared the two. I didn't come here trying to make a point about weight lifters being stupid. I'm just defending whatever is thrown at me.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> 50 is around the corner. post faster



Bro, I'm just glad this forum doesn't have one of those shitty post limiters that make you wait.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> Bro, I only reciprocated the attitude towards people who enjoy bass that was displayed by clemson. And if you'll look at my post I simply compared the two. I didn't come here trying to make a point about weight lifters being stupid. I'm just defending whatever is thrown at me.



Fair enough. It's not like this topic is that big of a deal to me anyway. If someone wants big speakers I could care less as long as they're not bothering me with them.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 14, 2011)

They are a must have for Hardstyle.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Wow...should have know these bros would roid rage out on us



Your first post:



Twistedchild420 said:


> Stereotypes are a horrible thing (no pun  intended) The people you all speak of are a misrepresentation of what we  are all about. Some may be inconsiderate .....but don't typecast us  all. It's like me saying every dude with super muscles is a juiced up  fuck with a small dick (while that may mostly apply) The people who are  really about this do it for the love....not to "look cool" or pretend to  be "gansta". I honestly don't see how the OP actually hates subwoofers  in general.....Music without Bass is like 2-D......PS3 vs. the Original  nintendo...........ect.......How would a band sound without a bass  player? Not complete.....and for us that's exactly what music is without  it....not complete. So don't judge a entire group because of a few fuck  ups.....real bassheads are considerate and responsible.....so just  think about that..........
> 
> You juiced up small dick fucks



Yes, it's a complete surprise why the regulars think you're a douche bag.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Wow...should have know these bros would roid rage out on us



I bet you're a Juggalo....go on admit it....

All the white guys I knew who had systems in their cars that were meant for auditoriums and clubs lived with their parents and this was the apex of their outlaw lifestyle, wow noise pollution don't fucking hurt my ear drums tough guy...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I bet you're a Juggalo....go on admit it....
> 
> All the white guys I knew who had systems in their cars that were meant for auditoriums and clubs lived with their parents and this was the apex of their outlaw lifestyle, wow noise pollution don't fucking hurt my ear drums tough guy...



Be careful manic! He will neg you and you'll get a gray bar.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Your first post:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a complete surprise why the regulars think you're a douche bag.


Sorry bro...i overreacted 


maniclion said:


> I bet you're a Juggalo....go on admit it....
> 
> All the white guys I knew who had systems in their cars that were meant for auditoriums and clubs lived with their parents and this was the apex of their outlaw lifestyle, wow noise pollution don't fucking hurt my ear drums tough guy...



Pro audio ehhh? Doesn't sound too great


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Sorry bro...i overreacted



An apology? It's all good then. I'd take back the negs if I could.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 14, 2011)

took half them away for you DOMS.
First time i have seen someone apologize online...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> An apology? It's all good then. I'd take back the negs if I could.



Wimp.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> took half them away for you DOMS.
> First time i have seen someone apologize online...



Thanks, man.

Same here. This doesn't happen all that often, so it's the right thing to do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wimp.



Negged.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Negged.



That would be a first.


----------



## ca281g (Jan 14, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> It's a lifestyle you fuck....nothing to do with sagging,gangstas,hood...ect.....also the loudest guys are middle aged and white ....but i guess that idiotic ideology comes with the territory.....kinda like your shrunken balls.......


 
x2, and plus, we even agree that those dumbass gangbangers with their shitty music do give us a bad name for what our hobbies are. been dumbasses like you roid users stereotype us as some dam hoodlums (which we are not). i guess this forum is full of mods taking their power too far.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Be careful manic! He will neg you and you'll get a gray bar.


OMG, no!  I can't get negged what will my mom think?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

story time bros.  I am your new leader and I demand my rep is pegged with + juans, admin status granted and nudes of all your wimmenz posted.


----------



## ca281g (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I bet you're a Juggalo....go on admit it....
> 
> All the white guys I knew who had systems in their cars that were meant for auditoriums and clubs lived with their parents and this was the apex of their outlaw lifestyle, wow noise pollution don't fucking hurt my ear drums tough guy...


 LoL want a racist this place is. most people with competitive equipment dont live with their parents you ignorant. and so what if he is a "juggalo", is there a problem if he is? does it bother you or soemthing?....go on admit it...


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to pick up a pizza in 8 minutes.  This board better start playing ball or I will bring the wall down in this bitch when I get back.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> An apology? It's all good then. I'd take back the negs if I could.





blazeftp said:


> took half them away for you DOMS.
> First time i have seen someone apologize online...



Thanks guys....it just upset me to see all of us get put in such a ugly box.....i'm sure you guys get the stereotype also with your hobby/lifestyle......i just came in here overreacting i must admit.....but i can assure you....and this even goes for the OP.....If you ever heard a proper set-up like us true enthusiast promote ....you would be hooked!  The feeling like your front stage at your favorite musicians concert would have you guys planning out a nice set-up!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep it up people. I'll take your mom out on a nice seafood date, and never call her again!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

I can lift a mayo jar full of 3/4" nuts and bolts with my scrotum.  If that alone does not qualify me to be king of this shithole I'll break down the windows and piss all over everything.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

ca281g said:


> LoL want a racist this place is. most people with competitive equipment dont live with their parents you ignorant. and so what if he is a "juggalo", is there a problem if he is? does it bother you or soemthing?....go on admit it...



Hurts don't it to be lumped into a group like some kind of cattle....you guys come over here expecting us to let you say we are simple-minded roid raging meat heads.....there's more science going on in our bodies than in your sound system and the car it's installed in...  My bro-in-law does those audio system comps., that doesn't bother me....I don't even mind a drive-by thumping, but when these asians and pacific islanders park in front of my work and have the bass cranked to the point the walls are rattling in my office I'm gonna have words, it's just fucking rude...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I can lift a mayo jar full of 3/4" nuts and bolts with my scrotum.  If that alone does not qualify me to be king of this shithole I'll break down the windows and piss all over everything.



I can do this so stfu!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I can lift a mayo jar full of 3/4" nuts and bolts with my scrotum.  If that alone does not qualify me to be king of this shithole I'll break down the windows and piss all over everything.



"I can lift a mayo jar full of 3/4" nuts and bolts with my scrotum."

I find that hard to believe. I truly doubt that you have a scrotum.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I can do this so stfu!



thats a trick photo brah.  no white man's genitals would need that much blurriness.



DOMS said:


> "I can lift a mayo jar full of 3/4" nuts and bolts with my scrotum."
> 
> I find that hard to believe. I truly doubt that you have a scrotum.



nigger please.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Hurts don't it to be lumped into a group like some kind of cattle....you guys come over here expecting us to let you say we are simple-minded roid raging meat heads.....*there's more science going on in our bodies than in your sound system and the car it's installed in*...  My bro-in-law does those audio system comps., that doesn't bother me....I don't even mind a drive-by thumping, but when these asians and pacific islanders park in front of my work and have the bass cranked to the point the walls are rattling in my office I'm gonna have words, it's just fucking rude...



Debatable.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

sup bodybuilding bros?  I noticed my admin status still has not been enabled, nor has my rep been restored.    I think your furum is broken.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing Horse - Weebl's Stuff

yes bros, yes.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I ain't gonna lie, I know about 5 bodybuilders, 3 use steroids, and Iv'e talked to all ther gfs, and all of them said there pepes were were less then 1.5" long and .5" wide.

Not to get techinical but can u say LOLz? So I believe every bodybuilder is a "little guy" I was actually going make a thread and bang on the fact that every bodybuilder has no penis. Argument?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Well I ain't gonna lie, I know about 5 bodybuilders, 3 use steroids, and Iv'e talked to all ther gfs, and all of them said there pepes were were less then 1.5" long and .5" wide.
> 
> Not to get techinical but can u say LOLz? So I believe every bodybuilder is a "little guy" I was actually going make a thread and bang on the fact that every bodybuilder has no penis. Argument?



You seem awfully interested in the size of other mens penises. I bet you'll be asking for people to PM you pictures next.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Did someone say men's penis?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## huricaine (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol I just find it coincidental that the girls would mention it, I didn't even think about it. For the sake of us men, let's hope the stereotype is bs. 

Get it? I like caraudio especially subwoofers and not everyone is like what people say.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2011)

This is pretty sad. Bunch of homos blast noise pollution all over the place to look cool. Then, when people tell them that they aren't cool, but instead that they are lame faggots, they get so upset that they create an account on a forum they don't usually post on to defend the attack on their coolness.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This is pretty sad. Bunch of homos blast noise pollution all over the place to look cool. Then, when people tell them that they aren't cool, but instead that they are *lame faggots*, they get so upset that they create an account on a forum they don't usually post on to defend the attack on their coolness.



I'mm sure you can relate then


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> I'mm sure you can relate then



Not really.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Not really.



I'm sure


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

nope, no fags here.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This is pretty sad. *Bunch of homos blast noise pollution all over the place to look cool*. Then, when people *tell them that they aren't cool, but instead that they are lame faggots*, they get so upset that they create an account on a forum they don't usually post on to defend the attack on their coolness.



So, here again, we can assume any one who lifts weight just does it to grease themselves up and get erections for other males enjoyment. Why not just do gay porn man? You're already a faggot. You're half there. And the only ones who are straight that lift weights are to... OH GEE look cool in the gym for other tools to admire.


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

See, bro? I can do it too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

I was under the impression that young guys are so into loud stereos with loud bass because they're into early onset deafness. I figured that because that's what they're all going to get.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> So, here again, we can assume any one who lifts weight just does it to grease themselves up and get erections for other males enjoyment. Why not just do gay porn man? You're already a faggot. You're half there. And the only ones who are straight that lift weights are to... OH GEE look cool in the gym for other tools to admire.



Ok, lets take that thought one more step. We are all a bunch of losers for wanting be look good and be healthy, in some people's eyes. But what we have here isn't a bunch of meatheads invading a car audio forum because of a 4 year old thread about why people who lift weights suck. What we have here are touchy little faggots who are upset that they aren't getting the respect they think they deserve for being all cool and shit in their $1,000 ride equiped with a $1,000 sound system. 

Jesus Christ, if you are going to annoy everybody around you, then you better grow thick skin, because most people fucking wish your car would explode killing you inside of it when your shit is rattling their glass in their car during rush hour traffic. 

Here, if you are too retarded to get it, watch this episode of southpark:
The F Word (Season 13, Episode 12) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios

Just replace loud motorcycles with load speakers. That's right, everyone thinks you are a faggot except for your faggot friends with their noise polluting vehicles. 

Working out doesn't violate the senses of everyone around them. If every time I put on a tight shit, your windows rattles in your house waking you up at 2:00am, you might would have a point. But otherwise, fuck off and die.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

“I used to do drugs. I still do drugs. But I used to, too.”

drugs are bad, mmmmkay.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Ok, lets take that thought one more step. We are all a bunch of losers for wanting be look good and be healthy, in some people's eyes. But what we have here isn't a bunch of meatheads invading a car audio forum because of a 4 year old thread about why people who lift weights suck. What we have here are touchy little faggots who are upset that they aren't getting the respect they think they deserve for being all cool and shit in their $1,000 ride equiped with a $1,000 sound system.
> 
> Jesus Christ, if you are going to annoy everybody around you, then you better grow thick skin, because most people fucking wish your car would explode killing you inside of it when your shit is rattling their glass in their car during rush hour traffic.
> 
> ...



You love getting spotted huh bro? With a REAL basshead.....95% of the time you wouldn't even know that they have a system.....especially in traffic and communities......









































































































You roided up small cock fuck


----------



## mich29 (Jan 16, 2011)

this thread delivers great reading


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2011)

YouTube - LL Cool J - The Boomin' System (HD) (1990)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube - LL Cool J - The Boomin' System (HD) (1990)







YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video




Bad ass old rap jam I still play to this day.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Bad ass old rap jam I still play to this day.



No doubt, but I'm also partial to the ol' Run DMC.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> You love getting spotted huh bro? With a REAL basshead.....95% of the time you wouldn't even know that they have a system.....especially in traffic and communities......
> You roided up small cock fuck



You are brain dead if you think 95% of the time other people can't hear it. 95% of the time people can't avoid hearing it, even with their own radios on. We aren't talking people with a set of 6x9's with a small kicker amp, which I have. Bass is great. Twitters and mids are great, too. Keep all of that shit in balance and at a level that doesn't rape my auditory cortex, and there would be no problems. 

But, noooo. Faggot turds try to out do everyone else in the dumbest fucking competition of all times. The assault on your coolness as prompted you to join a forum just to bitch like a bleeding vagina. It's fine though, you can resort to 8th grade dick joke insults. We aren't the ones adamantly defending our egos. 

"Boohoo roided up bitches think my sound system is gay" "Whhaaaaa!"   "They just don't understand how cool I am" I'll insult their size of their dicks, sense that is pretty much all I know how to do."

Keep bumping that shit, boy. Maybe it will knock that sand out of your vagina. I would be ashamed to join a forum just to defend my status for whatever activity I was being made fun of for doing. You wanted the attention, and now you have it, just not the kind you thought you would get. Stop being a whiny faggot and live with your choices.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Keep bumping that shit, boy. Maybe it will knock that sand out of your vagina.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> *You are brain dead if you think 95% of the time other people can't hear it. 95% of the time people can't avoid hearing it, even with their own radios on*.
> 
> . *You wanted the attention, and now you have it, just not the kind you thought you would get. Stop being a whiny faggot and live with your choices*.



1.Get it through your thick skull dumb fuck.....true car audio enthusiast don't blare full tilt in traffic or neighborhoods.....we have RESPECT....we can't be held responsible for what some dumb 17 year old wigger or dope dealer does with their shitty system.....


2. We don't involve ourselves in this hobby/sport to be cool or gain attention....we do it for the love....the only time you'll hear my set-up at full tilt is at a competition or cruising down the interstate .....i personally came here to set the record straight for the whiny faggot OP....and as far as "not the kind of attention i thought" comment....come on sweetheart...it's the fucking internet........404 error....buthurt not found


----------



## huricaine (Jan 17, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> 1.Get it through your thick skull dumb fuck.....true car audio enthusiast don't blare full tilt in traffic or neighborhoods.....we have RESPECT....we can't be held responsible for what some dumb 17 year old wigger or dope dealer does with their shitty system.....
> 
> 
> 2. We don't involve ourselves in this hobby/sport to be cool or gain attention....we do it for the love....the only time you'll hear my set-up at full tilt is at a competition or cruising down the interstate .....i personally came here to set the record straight for the whiny faggot OP....and as far as "not the kind of attention i thought" comment....come on sweetheart...it's the fucking internet........404 error....buthurt not found



Hey man it's going to be tough to win a pissing match against these kids, ther cocks are going to be so thin that they produce too much pressure, they cannot be beat(pun both intended and not).

Bass is great loud or not, some bassheads don't have systems that are very loud at all, but sound very good and accurate.

There are some pos kids who think there stuff is nice, maybe most in your town, they are not loyal in the hobby, they probly had some cheap shop throw subs and amps in there. There's also alot of bodybuilders who have bulk but are weak as hell, I'm sure all you guys either need your roids to lift, or aren't very strong. Not as health as some of you kids claim you are.

Hemoroid rage watchout, he will punch his mamma.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Man you guys are dumb! MY PENIS is big! Trust me! I got a couple of inches fag! And FYI: steroids ftw, it's worth it!



wow really? Lul. How epic is this, and now you quickly edit your post after I pm you haha, get a better comback dude you are embarrasing the whole magazine fairytale forum, lol.

Gooday you all lost at your own forum because this kid.

CLOSED


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

huricaine said:


> I like to annoy other people. And I like cock.
> 
> I like cock in my mouth. I like cock in my mouth while I'm listening to bass so distorted that it sounds like my speakers are blown.
> 
> ...


----------



## huricaine (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice try buddy, but that was a REAL quote that guy(or girl) wrote and then I pmed him and he changed it after reading again.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

huricaine said:
			
		

> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from huricaine.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> ...














.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 17, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Nice try buddy, but that was a REAL quote that guy(or girl) wrote and then I pmed him and he changed it after reading again.



If you don't like this thread, stay out.

Reporting it 3 times is making me want to leave it open.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

MtnBikerChk said:


> If you don't like this thread, stay out.
> 
> Reporting it 3 times is making me want to leave it open.



You should leave it open. It's been here a lot longer than that loser has.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2011)

MtnBikerChk said:


> If you don't like this thread, stay out.
> 
> Reporting it 3 times is making me want to leave it open.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2011)

Twistedchild420 said:


> 1.Get it through your thick skull dumb fuck.....true car audio enthusiast don't blare full tilt in traffic or neighborhoods.....we have RESPECT....we can't be held responsible for what some dumb 17 year old wigger or dope dealer does with their shitty system.....
> 
> 
> 2. We don't involve ourselves in this hobby/sport to be cool or gain attention....we do it for the love....the only time you'll hear my set-up at full tilt is at a competition or cruising down the interstate .....i personally came here to set the record straight for the whiny faggot OP....and as far as "not the kind of attention i thought" comment....come on sweetheart...it's the fucking internet........404 error....buthurt not found


If that's the case then why are you in this thread?  This thread was aimed at those who don't have your respect and who do think they are the shit for having a thumping system and think everyone should recognize.....


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 17, 2011)

you guys ever see that arm-wrestling movie called over the top?  Stallone has a weight rack built into his semi and pumps his arms up while drifting semi truck.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2011)

MtnBikerChk said:


> If you don't like this thread, stay out.
> 
> Reporting it 3 times is making me want to leave it open.



ROFL! Those guys are whining about abuse to mods? 

Typical. Well, if we can't bust their speakers from within the internet, at least we can bust their egos. 

Crying to mods, you have got to be shitting me!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## huricaine (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess the mods like Roids too 

Gets all anal...Has to keep it open and defend his bishes.

FYI: It is much more anoying to see a bodybuilder drive a lifted truck, tight shirt or in public and think he can kick everyones ass and protect the girl he hangs around with then it is to hear some music at a louder then average level, the music will go away, but you will see these guys for a longer time.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

huricaine said:


> This is my awesome subwoofer. I got most of my boyfriend's cum off of it. There's just a little on the side. I left it because it shows how much he loves me.



Wow...


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 17, 2011)

maniclion said:


> *If that's the case then why are you in this thread?*  This thread was aimed at those who don't have your respect and who do think they are the shit for having a thumping system and think everyone should recognize.....





Twistedchild420 said:


> 2. We don't involve ourselves in this hobby/sport to be cool or gain attention....we do it for the love....the only time you'll hear my set-up at full tilt is at a competition or cruising down the interstate .....*i personally came here to set the record straight for the whiny faggot OP.*...and as far as "not the kind of attention i thought" comment....come on sweetheart...it's the fucking internet........404 error....buthurt not found



.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

Really again with the fake mimic post?

I guess i have to show them the PM your gay self sent me! Sry bro, i wasn't gonna say anything but...






Just to embarras you, here is the link he sent me you can click on:

http://www.midwestsportsfans.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/a-rod-gay.jpg

Can you say LOL?


----------



## One-Big-Hoe (Jan 18, 2011)

Whats really funny about this whole deal is you guys have no clue.

I drive a lifted chevy.. About 8" of lift and a solid axle conversion. I also have 2 15"s on 3000w RMS, multiple batteries and many ft of 1/0wire. Far cry from a primer Honda civic.

You have to realize the people you are complaining about is the same people we who truly love car audio dislike also. We hate people who come onto our boards and say "whats the best way I can be heard from10 blocks away". We compete a lot like body builders do. 

Just to throw a loop in your stereotype my boss/personal friends lifts for around 1-2 hours a day, and is really in depth with body building has a stereo. I installed a 12" Digital Designs 512 on about 400w RMS in his car, hes defiantly not your gangster wannabe, gun totting loser like you describe. He happens to own his own business at that.

Get a clue before you bash people. I may not lift anymore but I am still open the people who do, unlike you close minded fools.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Really again with the fake mimic post?
> 
> I guess i have to show them the PM your gay self sent me! Sry bro, i wasn't gonna say anything but...
> 
> ...




Doms doesn't use such terrible grammar. I doubt its him  nice try though


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Really again with the fake mimic post?
> 
> I guess i have to show them the PM your gay self sent me! Sry bro, i wasn't gonna say anything but...
> 
> ...


Haha! That's awesome!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Doms doesn't use such terrible grammar. I doubt its him  nice try though



Internet forums are a text medium. Who the hell wakes up and thinks it's okay to type like shit? That's like going to a photo shoot (a visual medium) slathered in pig shit. It defies common sense.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't care about excuses, a ghey hurt state? How the hell am i going to mimic a pm??? Of coarse since your buddy found a loop-hole, you will jump right into it. No way in hell could i have made that msg with my profile and your info in it.

lul, wish i had a counter for how many of you guys clicked his link.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 18, 2011)

One-Big-Hoe said:


> Whats really funny about this whole deal is you guys have no clue.
> 
> I drive a lifted chevy.. About 8" of lift and a solid axle conversion. I also have 2 15"s on 3000w RMS, multiple batteries and many ft of 1/0wire. Far cry from a primer Honda civic.
> 
> ...


I have a BMW 128 with a very nice soundsystem, I like my music loud (but with the windows up most of the sound stays inside) I especially crank the bass to max for songs like this





YouTube Video











but it's not rattling my trunk because the woofers are under the driver/passenger seats, also BMW builds a solid vehicle, I can't stand the buzzing and rattilng of those ricers....

Maybe you can answer a question for me, I have the HK Logic 7 the "Premum" sound system and want to give it just a little bit of an improvement....most places I've researched say adding a JBL MS-8 processor will make a huge difference without needing to change anything, but I would like to add slightly larger subs for a bit cleaner bass while listening to Jazz....Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 18, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I have a BMW 128 with a very nice soundsystem, I like my music loud (but with the windows up most of the sound stays inside) I especially crank the bass to max for songs like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's an old school hit for your Beamer:

YouTube - The Boys From The Bottom Boom I Got Your Girlfriend


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 18, 2011)

One-Big-Hoe said:


> Whats really funny about this whole deal is you guys have no clue.
> 
> I drive a lifted chevy.. About 8" of lift and a solid axle conversion. I also have 2 15"s on 3000w RMS, multiple batteries and many ft of 1/0wire. Far cry from a primer Honda civic.
> 
> ...




Amen bro....amen


----------



## One-Big-Hoe (Jan 18, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I have a BMW 128 with a very nice soundsystem, I like my music loud (but with the windows up most of the sound stays inside) I especially crank the bass to max for songs like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clearity of your bass may not be due to the size, but the enclosure or amp. What are you running the sub in? What amp are you using and whats its RMS at the impedance you are running it at? a lack of power can often cause you to crank the volume higher and in turn create distortion and a clipped signal.


----------



## One-Big-Hoe (Jan 18, 2011)

and you guys can give me all the negative rep you want. Im here to defend some of the misconceptions you guys have.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

I am going on a negative bomb raid here.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

start with me turd burglar.


----------



## hahaha (Jan 18, 2011)

which one of you meatheads wants to help me lift my subs and box into my car?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> start with me turd burglar.



You had enough neg reps, now lets work on you becoming significant here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

hahaha said:


> which one of you meatheads wants to slam your salamis up my ass



Hey now!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You had enough neg reps, now lets work on you becoming significant here.



Good luck with that.


----------



## ur a bish (Jan 18, 2011)

hahah you kids and your "rep" points.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

Some fag keeps making accounts. I hope it's worth it to make yourself look like an idiot and a complete ass.


----------



## hahaha (Jan 18, 2011)

No, i really dont think anyone is the same person, making new names.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

hahaha said:


> No, i really dont think anyone is the same person, making new names.



Awesome. I feel a lot better knowing that...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Some fag keeps making accounts. I hope it's worth it to make yourself look like an idiot and a complete ass.



He's a pathetic little fag boy who's father abandoned him and whose mother strips and make extra on the side by blowing drunks with cheese on their dicks...in fact she brings some of it home and tells this loser it's cottage cheese.
We are his only friends.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## ur a bish (Jan 18, 2011)

Prrrooootttteeeeeiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## One-Big-Hoe (Jan 18, 2011)

You call us immature. How old are you guys anyways?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. They're multiplying! I think I'll go sign up on a car stereo forum to argue about body building. Yes, it's something an idiot would do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow. They're multiplying! I think I'll go sign up on a car stereo forum to argue about body building. Yes, it's something an idiot would do.



You know that age old saying, "When your mother stops putting out, you go to a bodybuilding forum and bitch about them hating loud and distorted subwoofers."  Or something like that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

One-Big-Hoe said:


> You call us immature. How old are you guys anyways?



Old enough to have stuck a finger up your ass and spin like a toy when I changed your diaper.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Some fag keeps making me suck his cock. I hope it's worth it to make yourself look like an idiot and a start fucking me in the ass already.


 What a true queer


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I minolee am pathetic little fag boy who's father wants to bang me and whose mother strips and make extra on the side by blowing drunks with cheese on their dicks...in fact she brings some of it home and tells me it's cottage cheese, and now you know why i hate subwoofers! Because her bagina is wider then there 10" subwoofers!
> We are your only steroid fiends.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You know that age old saying, "When your mother stops putting out, you go to a bodybuilding forum and bitch about them hating loud and distorted subwoofers." Or something like that.


lulz i didnt even edit this, so i guess you are 12? And your mom is young enough to be plugged? Like she probly always does? lmk?  

You guys a re Welcome at CARAUDIO.com will be funny, just keep the same scrnnames!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> What a true queer



You're trying to imply I'm a queer when you've obviously made an account at a _body building _forum so you could stick up for speakers. I think that pretty much makes you the queer here, pal. Furthermore, you simply calling me a queer in defense of my post further proves your lack of intelligence.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Old enough to have stuck my member up your ass and spin like a toy cuz its that thin.


 
wow, don't worry about that bro, its okay, mmmkay?


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You're trying to imply I'm a queer when you've obviously made an account at a _body building _forum so you could stick up for speakers. I think that pretty much makes you the queer here, pal. Furthermore, you simply calling me a queer in defense of my post further proves your lack of intelligence.


 
Your statement is not intelligent, fyi. Not a good one there buddyIt's funny how you are a gynacologist!

Man i wish you guys would quit editing your post, they make me lol.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Your statement is not intelligent, fyi. Not a good one there buddyIt's funny how you are a gynacologist!
> 
> Man i wish you guys would quit editing your post, they make me lol.



My statement is more intelligent then any of the worthless drivel you have spewed forth on here. And the gynecologist title is a joke. If you weren't a complete and total fucking idiot, you would know that, but don't worry - I don't expect that much from you.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> What a true queer





huricaine said:


> lulz i didnt even edit this, so i guess you are 12? And your mom is young enough to be plugged? Like she probly always does? lmk?
> 
> You guys a re Welcome at CARAUDIO.com will be funny, just keep the same scrnnames!





huricaine said:


>



You consider there retorts? Using the *exact same methods* that I used? 

You really are pathetic.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> My statement is more intelligent then any of the worthless drivel you have spewed forth on here. And the gynecologist title is a joke. If you weren't a complete and total fucking idiot, you would know that, but don't worry - I don't expect that much from you.



Makes no sense, anyone can be a gynecologist, there is a higher outcome of you Beeing one since it was written there. 

Worthless drivel? I puked and spewed you some time ago, so I would say so, you are my byproduct, parralell to the significance of poo.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You consider there retorts? Using the *exact same methods* that I used?
> 
> You really are pathetic.


Retort? Methods? Lol! I just pasted what you wrote, you admit that you were bsing. So if I coppied your method then you were the first to do it? So I guess the quote I wrote about you before you ever tried it was true, you really are ghey and proud, that's fine, just don't deny it and treat it as your phobia.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Retort? Methods? Lol! I just pasted what you wrote, you admit that you were bsing. So if I coppied your method then you were the first to do it? So I guess the quote I wrote about you before you ever tried it was true, you really are ghey and proud, that's fine, just don't deny it and treat it as your phobia.



When you simply repeat back what someone else has said, it amounts to nothing more than the childish "I know what you are, but what am I?"

Your mother would be proud.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> Makes no sense, anyone can be a gynecologist, there is a higher outcome of you Beeing one since it was written there.
> 
> Worthless drivel? I puked and spewed you some time ago, so I would say so, you are my byproduct, parralell to the significance of poo.









Here you go.


----------



## One-Big-Hoe (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Old enough to have stuck a finger up your ass and spin like a toy when I changed your diaper.



Kinda on the Pedo side but got it..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

huricaine said:


> lulz i didnt even edit this, so i guess you are 12? And your mom is young enough to be plugged? Like she probly always does? lmk?
> 
> You guys a re Welcome at CARAUDIO.com will be funny, just keep the same scrnnames!



I was a member a while back.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I was a member a while back.



Who would have thought he was from a car audio forum?


----------



## huricaine (Jan 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> When you simply repeat back what someone else has said, it amounts to nothing more than the childish "I know what you are, but what am I?"
> 
> Your mother would be proud.


 
Oh realy? I did not know it was childish, hmmm? 



vortrit said:


> Who would have thought he was from a car audio forum?


 
Thats nice buddy


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 19, 2011)

YouTube - Feel The Bass-Dj Magic Mike


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube - Feel The Bass-Dj Magic Mike



An embed of what you linked:





YouTube Video












One that I like:





YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 19, 2011)

True O.G. right here:






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

What a bunch of Ice-T watching poop-stabbers up in here!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What a bunch of Ice-T watching poop-stabbers up in here!



Don't make me come over there and poop stab you!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me come over there and poop stab you!


----------



## Kick AAS Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

dumbass meatheads feed the trolls ITT.

Lolumad.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Kick AAS Guy said:


> dumbass meatheads feed the trolls ITT.
> 
> Lolumad.


----------



## huricaine (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the immaturity guys and it was def fun while it lasted.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 11, 2012)

I must be a complete HOMO!!!! I love subs and loud music. I do have a career not a job so I may not be that much of a homo on that part. I do keep the music respectable in subdivisions and in stopped traffic. I love my music from korn, rittz, eminem, phish, keith urban, ect..... I listen to it all I love beats, bass, and voices.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 11, 2012)

Just for you I will be heading to the gym blasting my shit loud as fuck in honor of this stupid rant to be heard!!!! Next time get a amp and a mic we might hear you better.....


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

I still got subs too. Always have always will. I got a cerwin vega 15 and a 1000d to it right now. Loud as shit but I'm not an asshole and go through town rattling shit. But as soon as I hit the highway that's a diff story.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yo dat story is diff as soon as i hit da highwayz son


Funny I started this thread years ago, I check back today and it is on the top page.


----------

